# March IUI Thread!



## aintlifegrand

Hey Gals! I hope all you February IUI girls were successful! We are going to be trying IUI for the first time the end of March. My husband is already on clomid and I have an appt on March 1st to get all the details and I'm assuming she will prescribe me clomid as well. 

Right now I have been doing meditation, yoga and acupuncture to get my mind and body prepared. 

Please join this thread if you are doing a March IUI and lets support each other!!


----------



## aintlifegrand

Also, we are doing it because of DH sperm count. 
Can anyone out there that has done it before tell us what to expect?


----------



## purplesparkle

i thought i was having my iui in feb will be this friday now 2nd march so i'll join your thread! good luck with ur iui

u have blood tests, scans, clomid and injections if you are having medicated iui


----------



## aintlifegrand

I've had blood tests, HSG, and a pelvic ultrasound. I wonder if I will need to do more tests.


----------



## purplesparkle

probably more pelvic scans on day 5 and 11 of your cycle thats what ive had other than that it depends what your clinic advises


----------



## aintlifegrand

We are paying out of pocket, does anyone have an idea about the costs in the US? I'm assuming $500-$800, but wanted to see if anyone else had anything to add.


----------



## Trist

Hey:) I live in Canada and I know for us it depends if you go with the trigger injections ($700)or just oral meds ($400). But....there is an extra $250 for the "swim up" SA and an extra $250 for the sperm wash!! Also there is the ultrasound monitoring $75 each time plus the cost of all the meds:$ I'm planning for around $1200 per cycle!! Ugh but all worth it if it works!!!!


----------



## Allie2009

Hi!! We will be doing our 1st IUI in March sometime around the 6th or 7th.. I will start my clomid tomorrow!! I have high hopes for this cycle... We have been trying for 45+ cycle's. Good luck this cycle!!! :dust:


----------



## Trist

Good luck!!! I got a message to call my FS so I'm assuming I'll be starting either march or April! Nervous...excited...anxious! Good luck girls 
:dust:


----------



## Allie2009

Trist what part of Canada are you from?? My hubby is from Barrie ONT


----------



## Trist

I'm from Manitoba.


----------



## SLH

I might be having my very first at the end of March. I'm not sure yet. It's up to my husband. 

I also live in Canada, Toronto. It's cheaper here. I don't have to pay for ultrasounds.


----------



## Trist

Ya. It sucks. I honestly thought more would be covered...is infertility on a medical problem???!!! I'm never sick...I would like to use my portion of what I pay into our health system for this please:$!!!!!


----------



## aintlifegrand

My health insurance is pretty good, but doesn't cover anything when it comes to treating infertility.


----------



## LouTTC1

Hi.

How is everyone?

I thought I would pop along and join this thread as today is CD1 for me and we are having our first lot of IUI this month.

I have to have a blood test on Monday and start taking clomid (for the first time) on Monday evening. I have my first scan booked in for the following Monday. It is a great feeling knowing that we get our first go in the next few weeks!


----------



## aintlifegrand

^Welcome!
I went to the doctor this week, since I won't need to have an ultrasound, the cost will only be about $200, better than I thought!
I'm starting Clomid on Day 5! I expect to have it at the very end of March.


----------



## NavyWife84

aintlifegrand said:


> Also, we are doing it because of DH sperm count.
> Can anyone out there that has done it before tell us what to expect?

Check out the Feb IUI thread...I explained my experience in there. I'm not techy enough to put a link to it. But my IUI was very painless and pretty easy. Still waiting for af or hopefully bfp. If not, I will be joining you in a few days.


----------



## babybwishes

Hi Ladies! Hope I can join the thread! We will hopefully be doing our IUI mid March! I am due to start around the 6th. My FS ask that we call the day I start so the can schedule an U/S 12 days later. Our med list is in my siggy! This will be our 1st month on all these meds. We tried clomid but with no luck! Praying this is our month! We found out last year on March 29 we were expecting but lost the baby. IF all my dates stay on track I will be 10 dpo on March 29th this time! Amazed it will be exactly 1 year apart. That means this LO will have the same due date~! Nervous, scared and excited all at one! Praying this is our month Ladies!!:thumbup: On a side note...DH had done a SA when we were on clomid. FS looked over it and actually gave Hubbs a :thumbup:!! He said, Nice job:haha: MEN!!


----------



## aintlifegrand

^Welcome! Lets all hope that March is our month!!!


----------



## trying hard

Hi Ladies just thought I'd introduce myself. I'm Sarah, We are unexplained secondary infertility and have been trying for two and a half years. I have just done 4 cycles of clomid to no avail so we will be doing an IUI this cycle as I dont think the clomid would have done anything on its own but waste more time. Today is day 2 and have just taken my first clomid pill for the month. We too have to do it privately and it will cost around $850 new zealand dollars so $700 US/ CA dollars 



So I will be getting bloods done every day from day 10 to check for LH surge and will then go in for scan after LH surge is detected.

I am sooooooooooooo excited and am trying to stay positive, it is hard to believe after all this time we actually stand a good shot of getting pregnant this month. I may even buy some tests this time round.


Baby wishes Men are so funny when it comes to their sperm aren't they. My OH has like 12million per mill and he had to tell his friends and even his family. I'm surprised he didn't high five the doctor!


Lou Hows the clomid treating you. I always get pretty horrible side effects but it is sooooo worth it.

Aintlifegrand. Wow $200 is so cheep I've spent more than that in vitamins LOL


Navy wife I will be sure to read the feb IUI thread too and look out for your posts or better yet I will look through your Journal Mwwaaahaaahaahaa

Trist our insurance specifically excludes all fertility treatment too, stink huh.

SLH Good luck convincing your husband




Dust to all. This is going to our turn!!!! YAY

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## babybwishes

Hi Trying hard! Men are really funny! We shall see how funny he is when he has to "donate" the day of!:haha: I was SUPPOSED to start today and the stupid witch still hasnt come! Any other time she is right on schedule:dohh: Never thought I would be so upset she didnt show! Guess I will give her a few more days and then see what happens! I have no clue why she didnt come today:shrug: I am super excited about this month and doing the IUI! I cant wait to see how we all do!! Dust 2 all!!


----------



## trying hard

Have you tested?? Maybe you don't need the IUI after all :wohoo: wouldn't that be amazing.

My OH is pretty good about playing his part, he knows I have put up with more tests than we ever thought possible so gizzing in a cup in a sterile room isn't the worst thing in the world.


----------



## babybwishes

LOL! You are so right! Could you imagin having to do that knowing everyone was just waiting on you! lol! I think I would get perfromance anx!! haha! I actually thought about testing but I am trying to keep my mind off it........soooo not working! I would love to try to hold off until Friday and just see but I am always on time so it is kinda weird she didnt show! Who know! Maybe she will show still tonight! lol!


----------



## trying hard

Well I'm sending you a bucket load of :dust: and hoping you don't have to go though this TTC nightmare for another month. YAY Good luck, I'm a firm believer in not testing anymore too but yay for being late


----------



## babybwishes

Thanks! figures I am late when I am so ready to get this show on the road! We had a m/c last may. I found out on 3/29 we were expecting and I was hoping the IUI would go on schedule AND af so maybe it would be a good sign :) We shall see! Good luck to you also! I am so stalking this thread!!


----------



## aintlifegrand

Started the Clomid today! Days 3-7, first time I have taken it.


----------



## babybwishes

Thats awesome!:happydance: Make sure the do the 21 day blood work!!! It is SOOO important!! MAKE THEM DO IT! We did clomid twice before. The first time we were on it for like 5 months I think...never did blood work never got prego...then ended up pergo unmedicated but lost LO. So after we went back on clomid and the did blood work. Found out clomid doesnt work to make me O:dohh:! Please dont get me wrong! Clomid works for a lot of women! Just make sure there doing bloodwork to make sure its working for you so your not wasting a lot of precious months!:thumbup: Wishing you luck hun! So excited for you! Its always so exciting when you have a plan! btw....my side effects from clomid was mood swing...you may want to prepare your dh:haha::hugs:


----------



## aintlifegrand

^Thanks for the advice! I'm going to try very hard to not let the mood swings get to me. This is the first time I have tried clomid, so we will see.


----------



## NavyWife84

Last month was my first month on clomid and my first iui. The mood swings were pretty bad but the hot flashes were the craziest!!! This is my second month on clomid and my moods are HORRIBLE. I can't control my temper and I am sooo depressed :( however, I do have a history of depression and haven't been on my meds for that since ttc. So hopefully this isn't normal for everyone. Just please be careful!


----------



## trying hard

I am a super crazy hormonal b***h on clomid most months, This month was pretty bad for it but the worst is over now. I also had a constant head ache for like 4 days which was just horrible (haven't had it that bad before)

So I am getting my second set of bloods drawn tomorrow morning :wohoo: getting so close now.


Baby wishes did the witch show yet?


----------



## babybwishes

oh gosh! I totally forgot about the hotflashs! Those were BAD!
Trying hard! Yeah for almost time!
There putting me on meds today to start my period. Figures I am always on time and first time on clomid AF wont show!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Morning Ladies!!! Any success with the clomid & IUI's ? I start my first round of clomid this cycle (tomorrow) but wont do IUI till may (due to out of pockett expense) .... 

GL ladies!!


----------



## Jessesgirl

Hi Ladies, Can I join your group? This is hopefully going to be the month we have our first IUI. Just waiting for AF. 

I took provera (last pill, last sunday) and still no sign of AF, however my BB's are SO sore, and they never are... this is a good sign? as long as AF shows soon we will have our IUI this month if not I guess it will be april.


----------



## trying hard

so I have been a pin cushion these last few days and I have tiny and extremely shy veins so that has been pretty bad but hopefully tomorrows will be the last ones. I also have an internal scan tomorrow too so see how things are going. Feeling pretty excited. I had a wine tonight (hopefully my last for a year or so :wohoo: so nervous and excited.


----------



## No Doubt

Hi ladies we just did our first iui this month. I'm 8dpo/iui and already freaking about testing. Luckily the insurance covered everything but the iui itself so we only had to come out of pocket. So hopefully this month was our first and last iui, but if not at least it's affordable. Not that we want to pay this every month...especially with the results not in our favor, but all in the name of a bump. GL and :dust: to us all!


----------



## trying hard

Good luck No Doubt, How much longer are you going to wait to test?


So U/S wasn't so bad afart from having so many people down by my "hooha"

Results were ok

Lining is looking great at 13mm
I have one 11mm follicle from one side and a 16mm on the other so not the biggest but doing alright. There guess it that LH surge will be in a day, probably two. So a bit more time for them to grow. But unless my little one does some serious growing real quick it will be just the one. Sigh.


----------



## No Doubt

I'm freaked about testing this cycle. I feel like with the iui it's become a real possibility..after waiting so long. FF said I could test on the 27th which would be cd32. But I think I'm gonna wait until cd35...lol. I'm a dork, I know.


----------



## trying hard

I know what you mean. Usually I am really anti testing but with the IUI it almost feels like the first month trying for real if you know what I mean...Previously I just knew there was no point in testing but now I haven't evened Oed yet an am anxious to get there. Good luck hun


----------



## NavyWife84

No Doubt said:


> I'm freaked about testing this cycle. I feel like with the iui it's become a real possibility..after waiting so long. FF said I could test on the 27th which would be cd32. But I think I'm gonna wait until cd35...lol. I'm a dork, I know.

I was the same way last month for my first iui. I had planned on testing on cd35 but af showed up that morning :( hopefully she doesn't come for you.


----------



## aintlifegrand

So I definitely have felt the mood swings!


----------



## trying hard

So I had the IUI done yesterday :)

All went pretty well

OH count was 27million post wash and I'm guessing that my one follie got to 18mm so overall pretty mediocre but so long as it works I'm ok with it. Was just hoping for better considering OHs last count (crugar) was 114million progressive per ml total of 2 ml.


----------



## No Doubt

Ain'tlifegrand, the mood swings suck. When we went for our 3 month check up he doctor asked if I had any side effects and I said just hot flashes. She listed off some, one of which was mood, and I said no. Dh calmly said "I didn't want to say anything, but..." lol. I didn't even realize it but I do now.

Trying, I'm glad everything went well for you today. We are the opposite of you. I always have several follies between 20 and 30 mm buy dh's sperm count is on the low side. Low side of normal one sa and then just low on another sa. But they said they are going with him being in normal ranges because the sa changes so much depending on whatever. So don't let your hubbys count worry you. I think that's still good.

AFM I'm symptom spotting like a fool but I'm determined to not test until cd35. Af should be 4 or 5 days missed by then and I know another line will be there by then.

:dust: :dust: :dust: ladies!


----------



## trying hard

Thanks hun, sometimes it is just hard to see how amazing some other peoples results are when they end in :bfn: I wonder how my one little follie can do the job. Another thread I was on (cant remember which) her OHs count was over 300million post wash WOW!!!!

So how are the symptoms going then? You are doing so well not testing. I hope I can be the same when I get past 10dpiui. Normally I'm fine with no testing but it is so different this month.


----------



## No Doubt

Your follie is tougher than you think and you said it was around 18mm so that's 2 more than what they consider a mature follie. I know it's hard but try not to stress...not good for the baby ;).

The symptoms are of course plenty. I'm on FF so I am able to chart them there, but I also try to put them in my journal everyday cause I know people have questions or will have questions about what symptoms and when...yada yada yada...at least I do...lol. The past few days have been the heaviest as far as symptoms are concerned. Yesterday I had:

gassy
bloating
backache
touch of irritability
tender nips and boobs
increased appititie
increased sex drive
woke up warm
ovary twinges
and cravings

Today:

a little bloating/gassy
increased appetite
cravings
headache
ovary twinges
very irritable
fatigue
nausea
and I think acid reflux
tender nips and boobs

The ones that continue to happen every day are the ovary/uterine twinges, and the tender nips and boobs. I've had heartburn a couple of times and a touch of nausea a couple of times and the energy zaps have happened a few times. I'll be working and all of sudden I have no energy left. Today was the worse. I actually just sat at my desk with my eyes clothes for a little bit of my lunch. I keep craving chocolate frosties from Wendy's which the hubbs has been kind enough to go pick up for me almost everyday for a week...lol.

Some of these I've had before, especially with the clomid. But my boobs are NEVER tender and I didn't eat anything that should have given me heartburn. Plus the only time my back hurts is when I was heavier and my sciatic nerve would act up. So here's hoping. Just trying to stay really positive. I used to be negative about ttc so I told myself this year that I was going to change my attitude about everything this year, but especially ttc.

Wow...that got winded...lol.


----------



## aintlifegrand

trying hard said:


> So I had the IUI done yesterday :)
> 
> All went pretty well
> 
> OH count was 27million post wash and I'm guessing that my one follie got to 18mm so overall pretty mediocre but so long as it works I'm ok with it. Was just hoping for better considering OHs last count (crugar) was 114million progressive per ml total of 2 ml.

Good luck! 27 million is good! There is a poster in the Success stories forum that got pregnant from a IUI. She lists all her symptoms everyday post OV.


----------



## NavyWife84

Well, no IUI for me this month :( I had my lh surge Friday evening and was all set to go Saturday morning. When I called, they said they were closed until Monday! So those of us who had our surge Thursday or Friday. Get screwed over. This is the second month in a row this has happened to me. Last month they were closed on Monday for presidents day and I had my surge on Saturday. I went ahead with it anyway last month but wasn't about to waste my money or one of my 6 iuis after I have ovulated. I already did that once. And to make matters worse, I will probably be having a lap next month, so no iui then either. I was hoping to get most of my iuis in by june so that I could do ivf over the summer since I am a teacher. No such luck I guess. Just another frustration of IF.

I hope the rest of you ladies are having better luck than me...any updates?


----------



## trying hard

Oh my goodness, you would think with the amount we pay then they should be open weekends. My FS is thank God. I am annoyed for you hun that sucks!!!!

So for me the first week wait is over, just starting the hard part now. I don't feel pregnant though. Not that that means much as I often do feel pregnant for nothing.


----------



## No Doubt

Navywife that sucks. And I agree, as much as all of this cost they definitely need to to there weekends and even some of the less important holidays. Mine is only closed on Christmas and new years. But who knows, maybe you'll luck up and get a natural bfp.

Trying I wouldn't pay to much mind to not feeling pg. It may be too early for that. Still keeping my fingers crossed for you.

AFM the witch got me yesterday. The weekend was rough cause I started testing on Friday and they were all if course bfns so there was a lot of me crying and losing my mind. But I'm returning to my sane self and gearing up for #2.


----------



## babybwishes

Well ladies AF finally showed today! Looks like I am out for March IUI. We have our u/s scheduled for April 6th ( good friday:thumbup:) So maybe Sunday for IUI (easter sunday)!! The nurse said there there so no worries on the date:happydance: So excited!


----------



## babybwishes

No Doubt said:


> Navywife that sucks. And I agree, as much as all of this cost they definitely need to to there weekends and even some of the less important holidays. Mine is only closed on Christmas and new years. But who knows, maybe you'll luck up and get a natural bfp.
> 
> Trying I wouldn't pay to much mind to not feeling pg. It may be too early for that. Still keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> AFM the witch got me yesterday. The weekend was rough cause I started testing on Friday and they were all if course bfns so there was a lot of me crying and losing my mind. But I'm returning to my sane self and gearing up for #2.

So sorry witch got you! But looks like you and I are on a close schedule! Maybe this April will be our month!!:happydance:


----------



## MommyMel

It looks like i am also out this cycle, just got a NEG on bloods today, 15DPIUI......strangely i dont feel too bad, i am geared up for my next cycle.....


----------



## No Doubt

Glad af finally showed for you Babywishes. Now you can get started with the IUI. Here's hoping this is our month. I always seem to O on day 15 so I will probably be doing the iui on that Sunday...the 8th.

Sorry Mel, but at least you're in good spirits about moving on to the next cycle. Here's hoping!


----------



## babybwishes

I should be right there with you No Doubt. We are scheduled for a u/s on the 6th to see how big the follies are. If there ready to go we should be able to trigger and IUI Sunday the 8th also.....So excited now


----------



## trying hard

So sorry for all of the :bfn:s ladies, not the best news to wake up to, Sending you so much good wishes for your next cycle. 
:hugs: :hug: :hugs:

So this morning I had my progesterone bloods taken (should have results by lunch)

So that is the first week wait gone, now onto the hard part of the wait.


----------



## aintlifegrand

I'm patiently awaiting my surge, expect it in the next day or so


----------



## trying hard

So you will be a pin cushion right about now?


----------



## aintlifegrand

^They never said anything about bloodwork, but I heard other people have done that? I've also heard something about a trigger shot?


----------



## trying hard

I had blood work daily to detect LH surge. I'm guessing your just using OPKs then?

I didn't need a trigger shot as I O by myself on cue.


----------



## aintlifegrand

Yes, OPK, I also OV, by myself, that must be why my doctor hasn't mentioned anything.


----------



## MommyMel

trying hard said:


> So sorry for all of the :bfn:s ladies, not the best news to wake up to, Sending you so much good wishes for your next cycle.
> :hugs: :hug: :hugs:
> 
> So this morning I had my progesterone bloods taken (should have results by lunch)
> 
> So that is the first week wait gone, now onto the hard part of the wait.


Trying Hard > please let us know what your progesterone levels are...... 

AFM> i am still waiting for AF to show, i am looking forward to my next cycle now,,,,, come :witch: show your face and then you can leave.....


----------



## trying hard

Progesterone levels were 33.2 nmol.L so over the 25 they require but not nearly as good as my previous months even pre clomid. I'm just feeling quite down today like it isn't going to work. I just wish I had pushed the nurses harder than I did for upping my clomid this cycle.

So only one smallish follicle, a not great sperm count and now this. POO


----------



## MommyMel

trying hard > bummer,,,,, one gets dispondent when things just dont want to work.... my progesterone at 6dpiui was 125.5, yet i still got a neg blood test , Beta was only 3.....
i just dont understand, :dohh:,,,, sperm is there, egg is there, but they just look at eachother and do NOTHING !!!!! :brat:what more do we have to do ,,,,, and to think it only takes 1 out of millions to fertilize that egg,,,,, how difficult can it be...... gosh !!!:argh:

sorry i just had to get that out my system ....... feel better now... lol

AFM> waiting for :witch: she is playing games with me..... i am gonna kick her off that broom i tell ya,,,,,,

have a good day ladies..... its hard sometimes, but like my mom always said " the sun will shine ":kiss::hug::awww:

:hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Try not to get to discouraged Trying. It's still early yet, and it is technically higher than what they would like to see. I've had levels from thirty something to 115 and nothing everytime. So you never know. Still keeping my fxd for you!


----------



## L4hope

Hello ladies,
This is my first time joining an online forum. I'll try to be brief as I share my story. My husband and I started the fertility process last October. After two rounds of clomid and an ovidrel shot to spark ovulation, I became pregnant. I miscarried at 8 weeks. We are trying again. Last month I had clomid and ovidrel with no success. This month will be our first time doing IUI. I am on cycle day 8 today. I get an ultrasound on Friday to check my follicle growth and hopefully IUI will be this Sunday 4/1. 
It's nice to read all of your stories and know I'm not alone in this battle for a baby! Hopefully this will be the month! 

Navy wife- I noticed your Weim puppies!! They look so cute, my husband and I have two Weims as well. They are the best!


----------



## trying hard

Welcome l4hope. I hope your stay here is a short one doll, And so sorry for your loss too.


----------



## aintlifegrand

Man, I'm at day 18, still no positive. I'm getting worried because my DH isn't in town next week.


----------



## aintlifegrand

Just got the positive, going in tomorrow!


----------



## babybwishes

Yeah! Thats great!!:happydance:


----------



## L4hope

aintlifegrand said:


> Just got the positive, going in tomorrow!

Congrats and good luck! I'm right behind you. Going in for my first IUI on Monday.


----------



## trying hard

YAY good luck!!!!


AFM
11dpiui fmu bfn


----------



## aintlifegrand

L4hope said:


> aintlifegrand said:
> 
> 
> Just got the positive, going in tomorrow!
> 
> Congrats and good luck! I'm right behind you. Going in for my first IUI on Monday.Click to expand...

Good luck, this is the first one for me! A little nervous


----------



## No Doubt

aintlifegrand said:


> Just got the positive, going in tomorrow!

Congrats! See late bloomers...you never know. You'll have to keep us updated.


----------



## NavyWife84

L4hope said:


> Hello ladies,
> This is my first time joining an online forum. I'll try to be brief as I share my story. My husband and I started the fertility process last October. After two rounds of clomid and an ovidrel shot to spark ovulation, I became pregnant. I miscarried at 8 weeks. We are trying again. Last month I had clomid and ovidrel with no success. This month will be our first time doing IUI. I am on cycle day 8 today. I get an ultrasound on Friday to check my follicle growth and hopefully IUI will be this Sunday 4/1.
> It's nice to read all of your stories and know I'm not alone in this battle for a baby! Hopefully this will be the month!
> 
> Navy wife- I noticed your Weim puppies!! They look so cute, my husband and I have two Weims as well. They are the best!

Welcome! Yes, weimies are the best! hehehe
Good luck with your iui. Hopefully I will be back on track for my next one at the end of april. Hopefully you will have your bfp by then :)


----------



## L4hope

aintlifegrand said:


> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aintlifegrand said:
> 
> 
> Just got the positive, going in tomorrow!
> 
> Congrats and good luck! I'm right behind you. Going in for my first IUI on Monday.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck, this is the first one for me! A little nervousClick to expand...

How did you make out? I'm nervous too!


----------



## aintlifegrand

It was okay, I had a little cramping yesterday and today. Fingers crossed!


----------



## L4hope

Aintlifegrand- absolutely fingers crossed for you! Bring on the TWW! 

Navy wife- hopefully things go well and April will be your month!

As for me, I'm heading in tomorrow morning for my IUI. I'm just ready to get it done and push through the TWW.


----------



## trying hard

good luck :)


----------



## babybwishes

wow so many exciting things happening! Good luck to all you ladies! afm: we go friday to have our u/s and hopefully have good enough follies to schedule the IUI!


----------



## No Doubt

Yes, good luck to everyone. Is it time for anyone to test yet...after the tww?

Babywishes do you have a journal? I will have to jeep up with you cause our iui should be this Sunday. I'd actually like it to be Saturday so I could recover from the pain, but I'll take it how I can get it...lol.


----------



## babybwishes

No Doubt said:


> Yes, good luck to everyone. Is it time for anyone to test yet...after the tww?
> 
> Babywishes do you have a journal? I will have to jeep up with you cause our iui should be this Sunday. I'd actually like it to be Saturday so I could recover from the pain, but I'll take it how I can get it...lol.

No Doubt, I dont have a journal...really should start one though, I have been lazy:blush: Yes when we go in friday( they just called and moved my appt 2:45 now instead of 3:45) for our u/s and I am praying the follies are nice and big! If they are then we should be able to do trigger and IUI Sunday. Fingers crossed for the both of us!! This will be my 1st IUI. How about you? sorry I you already have said! I just sent you a request so we can keep track of each other:thumbup: Hopefully we can be BUMP BUDDIES!!:thumbup: I am really excited and freaked out about friday! I just want them to be ready because lord nows I am!!


----------



## Jessesgirl

Hi Ladies, 

I havent' posted much other than a quick hello earlier in the month, but i have been "Stalking" the post because we haven't had much going on our selves besides waiting and not in the Tww way. this was my first month ever taking clomid, and we were just waiting to see if 50mg would work so... it did, well sort of. we had an u/s this morning cd14 and we have 1 follicle. it is not as much as i would have liked to see, but 1 follicle could be enough right? it measured 13mm and my lining was good. the dr didn't seem concerned about the size even though i have read about some people having much larger follicles. we go for another us on thursday and if all is still well we will have our first iui on Sat or sunday! yay. this is the first time in a very long time i feel like we are actually making progress! 

good luck ladies, my fingers are crossed for all of us!


----------



## No Doubt

This is my second iui. Hopefully we will be bump buddies! I'm sure your follies will be fine. They only did the scan on me one time, the month before my first iui. They wanted to make sure my opks were reading me right and that everything was looking like it should. I totally thought the u/s was gonna be worse than what it wad cause of the whole "internal" thing but it was actually easier and better than a pap smear...thank goodness. Then I was wondering all day what all was going on and just knew it wasn't going to be good but everything was great. All of my hormones were really high...way above what they wanted, and my lining was good. I ended up having 4 follies at 22, 27, 28, and 29. So I was pleasantly surprised. So don't worry. I'm sure you will have good result too. They haven't scanned me since, but all of my O symptoms are the same, just getting stronger every month. So I assume I'm still pumping out lots of juice...lol. The iui is easy too, again way worse in my mind. I thought it was gonna be like an hsg which I hated having done. But they didn't have to blow open my cervix with a balloon like the hsg either. I have a tendency to just let my mind run away from me...lol. Believe it or not I'm very optimistic...about everyone else...lol. Still working on that.


----------



## No Doubt

Jessesgirl, I think your follicle is making good progress as long as O isn't here yet. My fs said a mature follicle is 16, so by this weekend I think you should be there. Were Oing before the clomid?


----------



## babybwishes

Jessesgirl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I havent' posted much other than a quick hello earlier in the month, but i have been "Stalking" the post because we haven't had much going on our selves besides waiting and not in the Tww way. this was my first month ever taking clomid, and we were just waiting to see if 50mg would work so... it did, well sort of. we had an u/s this morning cd14 and we have 1 follicle. it is not as much as i would have liked to see, but 1 follicle could be enough right? it measured 13mm and my lining was good. the dr didn't seem concerned about the size even though i have read about some people having much larger follicles. we go for another us on thursday and if all is still well we will have our first iui on Sat or sunday! yay. this is the first time in a very long time i feel like we are actually making progress!
> 
> good luck ladies, my fingers are crossed for all of us!

One of the lovely ladies on her ( and i googled it) said follies grow 1/2 mm per day so with that info it looks really good!:thumbup:


----------



## babybwishes

No Doubt are you doing any meds? I guess I should read your journel and that would tell me:dohh:


----------



## No Doubt

Lol...I take clomid. I was Oing by myself but my gyno put me clomid around 11 months in...just the way she does it I guess. And had the sa done on dh. My fs has kept me on clomid because it increases the chances of conception. Hubbys sa was low normal, 23mil, then his second one was 13mil. The first iui was 1.2mik prewash, but we had been bding for the three days prior...everyday cause no one told us not to. So we figure this cycle with abstaining a couple of days will help. So this turnout she be better than the first iui, which will hopefully mean conception...fxd. But luckily his swimmers are strong.


----------



## babybwishes

Thats great! They told us to bd before the IUI but DH swimmers are aparently mega swimmers. I dont O so thats are issue. The IUI is more to make sure there getting where they need to go and the timeing thing. Do you go for an u/s?


----------



## No Doubt

No...they only did the u/s the cycle before we did the first iui. It was a "test" cycle to make sure everything looked good, and also so that the insurance will cover as much as possible...lol. So all we have to pay for is the iui itself which is great. My body is like me...lives on a schedule...same every month so I'm pretty sure everything is doing what it's supposed to. Its weird cause I used to have really irregular cycles. I remember when I was maybe 20 I had skipped 5 cycles and thought I was pregnant for sure and that the stupid sticks were wrong...lol...what I wouldn't give to have that "problem" now. I finally saw a gyno who knew what she was doing and she diagnosed me with pcos and put me on birth control...GREAT!...kill two birds with one stone. But when I swore off sex I quit taking it and the irregular cycles returned. Weird thing is when I got married it all stopped and I've been like clockwork ever since. My fs said dh cured me...lol. I figure it was just my body getting ready for this journey and the ones to follow.


----------



## aintlifegrand

Well, I'm trying to stay positive, but I got a call today from my little brother, his wife is pregnant. This has sent me in a tail spin, I'm honestly devastated


----------



## No Doubt

I knowing hearing others stories can be difficult so I won't tell you to not have feelings about that. Just try to stay up beat and positive though. Just because she's preggo doesn't mean that you aren't. You never know, maybe you and your brother and gonna have little ones around the same time, who will grow up to be like siblings.

I know it's hard espectially when you are talking about family cause you don't want to turn away from them or separate yourself, but it is hard. My brother has popped out three kids in the time that we've been trying. He had a set of twins, and little girl with another woman he was not in a relationship with. This is on top of the 11 year old he already has. So I COMPLETELY understand. But I always make sure to ask him how this kids are and listen to all the stories he tells me. Honestly now that they're here and I hear about the things they do that he used to do, or even that I used to do, it melts my heart a bit.

Hopefully you will be able to pick yourself back up and get your pma back. Who knows maybe they've passed the dust along to you ;)


----------



## babybwishes

aww...aintlifegrand....so sorry I know how hard it is. My brother has 5 kids by 4 diff women. He finally got fixed or lord knows what # he would be at! Its so hard to understand sometimes. Its hard to be happy for them when your trying so hard and not getting there as fast as you want. I am w No Doubt, dont give up...maybe your bro and yours will be like siblings instead of cousins :) And maybe sil will have morning sickness all day and you wont:haha: Sorry....thats my evil side coming out:blush: Wish I could say something to make all the hurt go away but just know all us girls here on BNB understand! Have all been there with those feelings ourselves at one point or another.....and are here for you!:hugs:


----------



## Jessesgirl

thanks for the responses! it would we great if we could me bump buddies fingers crossed as tight as they can, hopefully it is all of our month! 

As for meds... I was diagnosised with PCOS in october and have been on 1500mg of metformin/day since then. I don't ovulate on my own usually, or I tend to have very long cycles ovulating only a few times a year. this is the first round with clomid and it is our 18th month of trying. 

aintlifegrand i am sorry for your situation. I think most of us here can realate either thru a close friend or family member being pregnant or having babies. it is so hard to watch and stay positive. most days it doesn't seem fair. you want to be happy for them, but it is so hard when you are not getting the result you want. keep your chin up :)


----------



## L4hope

Aintlifegrand, I think we all can relate to your feelings. The longer it takes us to reach our goal of parenthood the harder it becomes to feel happy when we hear baby news from friends and family. Just a week ago, my sister-in-law mentioned that she was ready to start trying and my heart sank. All I could think about was how will I manage to be happy and supportive for her. But I know that all of us going through this are strong women and we will handle it with grace! That's not to say we won't have our moments, but that's what the support system here is for. 

Not to mention you are in the midst of your tww and could very well get that elusive bfp!
Sending positive thoughts your way!!


----------



## aintlifegrand

Thanks girls, I'm supposed to be trying to stay positive right now, but this sent me into a tailspin, I'm just so upset, and then I feel bad for being upset.


----------



## trying hard

just thought id pop in and update... IUI didn't work. I am now going to do a couple natural cycles and try forget about it for a couple months. Can't handle another month of clomid crazies and all the rest of it.

Good luck ladies


----------



## aintlifegrand

^So sorry!!!


----------



## babybwishes

So sorry trying hard! Keep your chin up! Sometimes after a fertility med it kick starts thing and gets you natural cycle on track!


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry trying. I agree with babywishes. Who knows maybe this break will bring you a bfp.


----------



## L4hope

Trying hard, I'm so sorry to hear your IUI didn't work. It's so hard having these regimented cycles, hormones, ultrasounds, bloodwork, etc.. I completely understand wanting to take a break for a couple months. And like the other ladies said, maybe it will be just what you need to get your bfp! Good luck!!


----------



## Jessesgirl

back with an update. we are officially having our first iui tomorrow. we had our 2nd scan of this cycle today (CD17). our 1 follicle is now 20mm (yay!) and i had a natural LH surge, no need for the trigger shot! which was shocking because i haven't O'd on my own in many many months. I am trying not to get my hopes too high, but it is actually looking positive/possible for the first time in a really long time.


----------



## L4hope

Jessegirl, congrats on the nice follie and O'ing naturally. I haven't O'd naturally since I've been seeing my fs. Welcome to the tww starting tomorrow. Hopefully you'll add another bfp to the list!


----------



## Jessesgirl

we are officially in our first 2ww. we had the first iui today and it was extremely stressful! my poor husband put so much pressure on himself this morning that we missed his drop off time by more than an hour (I thought for sure that this month wasn't going to work) luckily I called while he was stressing and they were super sweet about coming in at a later time. So he did his part and then we went for our appt arouind noon. it was pretty much what i expected it to be, a little more pressure than i had thought it would be but not really any pain. and so far i've had no pain or cramps or anything. i really hope things work this month! good luck eveyone.


----------



## babybwishes

Jessesgirl....that is awesome!! 20 is wonderful! And surge on your own is great! So exciting for your IUI!! Best of luck and let us know how it goes!

How are the rest of you wonderful ladies doing??

afm: We had our US today....doc said lining looked really good :thumbup:but didnt give me a number:shrug:. As for our follies....We have one on the left that is 15 one on the right that is 14 and one lil bugger that is 10!~We will trigger on monday and then IUI Wends:cloud9:!! So flippin happy! I havent produced any follies in I dont know how long! PCOS kept me from Oing any eggos so I am too excited seeing we now have 3. He expects one possible 2 matured:happydance: From what I have read and heard on here the grow 1-2mm per day?!!? Hope that is right and there good and ready for IUI:dance: He wants us to :sex: after the trigger Monday and then after the IUI Wends night so there are lots and lots of :spermy: Hubbs boys are really good so the more the marrier!! Feeling really good about all of this:happydance:


----------



## No Doubt

Jesses girl...that's great! I'm glad you were able to O on your own. That does provide a little more hope than having to take meds or anything. That means your body is doing what's it's NATURALLY supposed to do, so congrats on that. Fxd!

Baybbwishes...you're almost there. So exciting! I'm glad that you have a renewed outlook. I know what's it's like to feel down and then something comes along that perks you up. So I'm happy for you. Fxd!

AFM...O is actually being a little delayed, which is weird cause this is the most relaxed cycly I've had in a while...lol. But, I'm still cool with it. This month, I feel like I'm actually patiently waiting on my little one. Very different feeling...weird, but it feels good. I really feel like Baby is on their way to me soon. I thought O would be here on Sunday, but it's looking...and feeling...like Monday and at a stetch, Tuesday. And I'm actually ok with that. And I'm hoping with Baby makes his/her way to us soon, but if I have to wait a little longer than this cycle, I'm oddly feeling ok with that too.

Fxd, and good luck to all of us newly IUI ladies!!!!!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## babybwishes

No doubt...what an amazing outlook you have! Its kind of a weird but amazing feeling to have that calm come over you! I am so happy your doing well! Looks like the next few days are going to be exciting ones for us all! All of moving towards are hopeful final tww!!:happydance: Hoping and praying we all get our:bfp: this time around and move on to being bump buddies!!


----------



## No Doubt

It's not too weird. I actually prayed for God to take away my insanity, if you will, about ttc. And it appears that's just what he's done...and as usual, in His unconventional way. But I'm cool with all of it. Test/af day may be different, but for now...and hopefully through the tww...I will keep feeling this way. I have my moments but for the most part, I'm good :)


----------



## babybwishes

As my mom always says...with god all things are possible and my favorite from her...give it to the lord and he will take it from there! So happy you have peace! I am feeling really good about this cycle also! Only thing I am guestioning is that they want me to trigger Monday between 10 pm and midnight but IUI isnt until 4 on Wends. So Just hoping not to miss the eggo!! Hopefully she will just be there waiting on the boys! I am so excited about this month I want to go baby shopping. I havent wanted to do that since our loss last year!


----------



## No Doubt

Looks like O was just teasing me this cycle. Got my surge this morning...one day after I thought I would, so we are going in tomorrow for the iui. I was kind of jacked though, cause this cycle has been completely opposite for me emotionally and physically. The emotional part is good, and so is most of the physical part but I woke up this morning ready to go ;) and I can't cause we're suppose to abstain for a couple of days. Generally I'm ready to go a few days before but it didn't happen like that this cycle. I mean, I think we bded like we were suppose to per the fs, but it's just not helping my current situation...lol. On the up side I'm not experiencing the pain like I normally do. I can feel my ovaries and yesterday I could feel my uterus lifting but it's not nearly as bad as its been so I think the water is helping. Hoping the pain stays away and this is our cycle.


----------



## aintlifegrand

Good Luck No doubt!


----------



## No Doubt

So we caved...actually we discussed it and felt we should bd today. Didn't want to take the chance and miss it. And I think we made the right choice cause the pain is settling in good now. I'm having a lot if pressure cramping and my ovaries are still at, so it's now all of my reproductive lady parts going crazy...lol. So just trying to take it easy and drink lots of water. I hate having this pain every month. That's the only downfall. This is honestly one of the biggest reasons I want to get my bump. But I now it will all be worth worth it in the end when I'm holding Baby.


----------



## babybwishes

Hey the more you have there waiting for eggo the better! Let us know how the IUI goes tomorrow and lost of luck! We trigger tomorrow and have never done that before so a lil nervous about that!!


----------



## No Doubt

Nervous about the trigger or iui? I can't speak to the trigger, but the iui is smooth and easy. It was painless for me. I've heard others say there was some cramping or trouble getting the catheter in, but I've mostly heard good things about it. I was nervous at first too cause of when I had the hsg, and the cramping and bleeding I had with that. But the iui was completely different, so I wouldn't worry about it. And it they do have trouble with the catheter there are different levels if firmness I believe, and size I think, so you could always ask about that. Good luck!


----------



## aintlifegrand

I'm now in the torturous 2WW. Have lots of symptoms, but that has burned me before. Tested today, 9DPIUI and BPN. Fingers crossed!


----------



## L4hope

aintlifegrand said:


> I'm now in the torturous 2WW. Have lots of symptoms, but that has burned me before. Tested today, 9DPIUI and BPN. Fingers crossed!

I'm right there with ya! I'm hoping maybe the second week will go faster than the first. I haven't tested at all, my fs recommends not using hpt because of the ovidrel shot. Hopefully we will have good news soon!


----------



## No Doubt

Good luck to you ladies! Lots of :dust:!

AFM, the iui went well and the count was much better than last time. Last time it was .6mil post wash and this month it was 2.2mil post wash with a 95% motility rate. So had we not bded yesterday I'm sure it would have been higher buy its still better than last time, and its not like we don't know his count is low. Do all in all everything went well. We'll bd again when I get home and leave the rest up to God.


----------



## L4hope

Good luck to you too No Doubt! Welcome to the tww! Hopefully yours will go quickly and end with a bfp!!


----------



## No Doubt

That's the plan...as if I have anything to say about...lol. My biggest goal is to hopefully stay calm and relaxed and keep the same mentality I'vd had throughout the first half of my cycle.


----------



## babybwishes

Oh so much going on right now with all us ladies! No doubt...glad the IUI went well and sperm count was up! Fingers crossed for you!
Aintlife....your still in! 9 days is really early! Keep up those happy thoughts!
L4hope! The 2ww is so hard but your half way there! Our fs doesnt want us to test either but honestly I am not going to be able to stop myself:blush:
afm: We trigger tonight at midnight. Our IUI is wend at 4:15 so fingers crossed the eggo and the swimmers meet up! I am excited for my 2ww. I am really nervous about the trigger tonight. This is my 1st time doing it and hubbs plans to give it to me. I told him of all the times he wished he could stab me now was his change:haha: He is so flippin nervous to give it to me...I may end up having to do it myself if he wimps out! We have to bd tonight (we did last night too...couldnt wait:blush:) then no more until after the IUI! prayer and prayers this is all of our months!


----------



## No Doubt

Babybwishes I hope the trigger isn't too bad. I think I would prefer to do it myself, even though I know the hubbs would be much better at it than me...lol. I just freak out so easy, especially with needles. I once had a doctor tell me that he was just going to have to schedule an OR for a 5 minute deal that could have been taken care of in the office, all because I kept going "ok....no wait, wait, wait....ok....no wait, wait, wait"...lol. I ended up getting it done in the office, but those 5 mins turned into 45 mins. I just don't like needles...at least not in regards to anything medicinal. I can get tattoos and peircings all day...lol.


----------



## L4hope

Babywishes, I have to get the trigger shot every month since apparently my silly body won't give me the LH Surge. I absolutely hate needle and blood...not conducive to fertility treatments!! Anyways, it's a very small needle and not too bad. I have my hubby give it to me. We were told the stomach or thigh is fine. For me the thigh just seems better. Lay down, close your eyes and it will all be over before you know it!


----------



## babybwishes

I hear ya! Its probably going to be very funny tonight when we do this! I can totally see myself pulling away every time he gets close! lol!


----------



## babybwishes

Well ladies, Here is a little update! We triggered last night about 11:40 p.m. It was supper easy....well for me! Poor DH got so sick to his tummy he was so nervous! :haha:He did great though! I took my opk's this morning and they were +:happydance: We bd like we were supposed to and I think that went really well...tmi but no leakage!! So tomorrow is the big day and then I can join all you in the 2ww:thumbup:
How is everyone feeling?


----------



## No Doubt

babybwishes said:


> Well ladies, Here is a little update! We triggered last night about 11:40 p.m. It was supper easy....well for me! Poor DH got so sick to his tummy he was so nervous! :haha:He did great though! I took my opk's this morning and they were +:happydance: We bd like we were supposed to and I think that went really well...tmi but no leakage!! So tomorrow is the big day and then I can join all you in the 2ww:thumbup:
> How is everyone feeling?

Yay for the +! And yay for no leakage! And yay for the iui tomorrow! GL!

AFM I somehow got another positive on my opk this morning so we bded. This is day 3 and I never get three in a row, just two. So maybe my hormones are really amped :shrug: But I think yesterday I Oed from my right side and today from my left...if it's even possible to release at different times like that...cause yesterday my right ovary was hurting and today it was the left. So here's hoping for a double bump (twins).


----------



## babybwishes

Yeah for double bumps!! I would so be happy with twins!!


----------



## L4hope

Babywishes, glad to hear your trigger went well and for keeping all your swimmers in! GL tomorrow with your IUI...bring on the two week wait!

No doubt, not sure about each ovary ovulating but twins would be a wonderful blessing after lttc!

AFM, trying not to go crazy waiting for my tww to end. I want to feel hopeful, but also don't want to set myself up to be too disappointed either. Just ready to have my bfp and keep the little bugger in there for nine months!


----------



## babybwishes

L4hope....do you plan to test at home or waiting for bloods?


----------



## No Doubt

L4hope said:


> Babywishes, glad to hear your trigger went well and for keeping all your swimmers in! GL tomorrow with your IUI...bring on the two week wait!
> 
> No doubt, not sure about each ovary ovulating but twins would be a wonderful blessing after lttc!
> 
> AFM, trying not to go crazy waiting for my tww to end. I want to feel hopeful, but also don't want to set myself up to be too disappointed either. Just ready to have my bfp and keep the little bugger in there for nine months!

I know I O from both of my ovaries every month with the clomid, I just don't know if the eggs are released at different times like I'm thinking. Just doesn't seem like that would happen...IDK:shrug:

I know what you mean about not driving yourself crazy. Oddly enough...even though I'm only 1 dpo/iui...I don't feel like I'm going crazy this month. Hopefully that will stick with me for the next couple of weeks. When are you due to test?


----------



## L4hope

babybwishes said:


> L4hope....do you plan to test at home or waiting for bloods?

I've been really debating that one. My bloodwork is scheduled next Monday which is 14 dpiui. I am going to wineries in upstate ny for a bachelorette weekend. My fs said not to use hpt because of ovidrel trigger. So, I'm afraid of getting a false positive and being disappointed or get a negative hpt and have it be wrong because it's too soon. The timing is just awful! I think no matter what I just will have to forego the wine.


----------



## L4hope

No doubt I'm glad to hear you are feeling calm! I could use some of your zen!! Maybe I'm just more anxious since it's my first iui. That in combination with my fs telling me that if I don't get pregnant this month we have to discuss our next steps. This was my fourth round of clomid and he said the pregnancy rate drops after four cycles. Yikes! From what I've read it looks like possibly injectables, not sure how much more expensive that will be. Not sure where you live, but I'm not in a state that has fertility as a medical condition. Hello?!!! Who the hell decided that? If you have health insurance it just should be covered, at least partially!


----------



## No Doubt

That's weird cause I actually live in PA too. The only thing I have to pay for is literally the IUI itself. My insurance doesn't cover infertility, but my doctor has to say that "yes, this person is infertile" before they will stop covering it. So all the tests and what not have all been covered. We've literally only had to come out of pocket $295 last and month this month for the IUI.


----------



## No Doubt

Oh, yeah, I also forgot to mention that I think I'm EXTREMELY fertile this month cause this is also my third day of ewcm. Which I never really felt like I got a lot of, but this month it just keeps on coming. I swear as soon as I feel like I've learned my body something changes. It's like I'll be floating along for a few months and everything keeps happening the same and then I think I got it and then boom...nope, try again. I don't know what's going on so thank goodness for my "zen" this cycle. Even though it's been slightly wacky, I still haven't been thinking about it. I actually just laughed at myself because of that, cause every other month I've been completely crazy thinking about it. Just taking it all in stride and taking it all as a good sign.


----------



## Jessesgirl

hi gals, just checking in. I can't believe how much is going on with everyone!

I am officially driving my self crazy in my first 2ww after iui. 4dpiui and i can't wait for the blood test. we are going to go on the 20th, which seems like forever away. I have had 5 days off for Easter and have done very little other than hang around the house and visit family. We've chosen not to tell our famlies about our ttc yet so it was sort of tough to only have one thing on my mind and to keep the chit chat lite. all in all a few great days off, but I am hoping that when i get back to work and the usual routine I will have some distraction! 

fingers crossed girls! good luck everyone.


----------



## L4hope

No Doubt said:


> That's weird cause I actually live in PA too. The only thing I have to pay for is literally the IUI itself. My insurance doesn't cover infertility, but my doctor has to say that "yes, this person is infertile" before they will stop covering it. So all the tests and what not have all been covered. We've literally only had to come out of pocket $295 last and month this month for the IUI.

Well, I should have worded it a little better. Yes I do get some coverage with my insurance such as bloodwork, hsg, and ultrasounds. However I guess your insurance is a little better than mine. For me with clomid, ovidrel, and insemination it costs us about $600 per month. And at this point I really can't complain knowing other people have much higher costs. I won't worry too much until I would have to consider IVF. I know someone in MD going through fertility treatment and it's all been fully covered, even IVF is covered! Maybe I'll move there!!


----------



## L4hope

Welcome to your first IUI tww jessegirl! I'm impatient right along with you, but hopefully it will be worth the wait and we get our bfp!


----------



## babybwishes

Good evening ladies!! Well we had our IUI!! DH count was 158 million with 98% mobility:spermy: They said he had superman sperm:thumbup: So doc said that everything looked perfect for this to maybe be it for us:happydance: so I guess tomorrow I will be 1dpiui!! We are to call on friday the 27th if af hasnt shown....now it just the wait:coffee: So I guess now I can say I am in my 1st 2ww with iui! Glad everyone is still doing good! hopefully in the next week or two we will all be seeing our :bfp:


----------



## MommyMel

My iui went well yesterday, not too much cramping, being my second iui, i was expecting more cramps than i got.
so now i am officially 1 dpiui..... i hope and pray that this will be the last iui needed,,,,

good luck to all you ladies in the dreaded ttw....
:hugs: to all of you


----------



## aintlifegrand

Well I'm out, AF came last night. On to next month.


----------



## No Doubt

Good luck babywishes and mommymel! The tww wait sucks, but try to fill it with other stuff. It works for me...sometimes, lol.

Sorry af got you aintlifegrand. Fxd that this coming cycle is it for you. Are you doing another iui this month?

AFM I'm cd19 3dpo/iui and I woke uo this morning with a temp of 99.32. So technically I was running a fever, but maybe that's a good thing? I don't know, hoping it is and that this is it for us. Fxd!


----------



## L4hope

Glad to hear your iui's went well babywishes and mommymel. Hope your tww GPRS by quickly and brings good results! 

Aintlifegrand, sorry to here that darn AF arrived! Hopefully next month will be your time!!

No doubt, happy to see you are holding on to your zen state of mind! 



AFM I think I'm hanging in there pretty well with the end of my tww. I have three days left, and blood work Monday. On one hand I'm hopeful for a bfp, but on the other hand I'm ready to move to next month and see what changes they are going to make since they want to stop clomid. I just want the weekend to be over and find out which path I'm on!


----------



## No Doubt

L4hope, are you going to test at al before you go in on Monday? Are you feeling any different this cycle? Fxd!


----------



## L4hope

No Doubt said:


> L4hope, are you going to test at al before you go in on Monday? Are you feeling any different this cycle? Fxd!

I just can't decide if I test before I go away this weekend or not. I don't want to get a false positive because of ovidrel and I dont want to be bummed out this weekend either. I'll have to decide one way or the other tonight. As for symptoms nothing that stands out to me too much. I have had a headache just about every day the past two weeks, but it's spring and I have allergies. My lower back is achy, but it gets that way with AF. Time will tell!!


----------



## No Doubt

Yeah, I know what you mean about the mixed symptoms. I say don't test and enjoy the weekend. I've actually found that it's a bit easier when af shows up and I don't test. Its kind of like the days when I wasn't ttc and af would just show up and it was all fine.


----------



## Jessesgirl

ok i need some advice. I am 7dpiui and i can't believe i have to wait another 8 days to test. sadly today I am really feeling like af is on her way (i am feeling crampy like a usually do just before). as this is my first month with clomid/iui i don't know exactly how many days past the iui that af would show. so i guess my question is to those how have done this before how long after the iui did af show up? and this is a little tmi, but for anyone else on clomid did your nipples go crazy? mine have been hard and sore for almost 2 weeks now which is very unusual for me.


----------



## No Doubt

Jessesgirl said:


> ok i need some advice. I am 7dpiui and i can't believe i have to wait another 8 days to test. sadly today I am really feeling like af is on her way (i am feeling crampy like a usually do just before). as this is my first month with clomid/iui i don't know exactly how many days past the iui that af would show. so i guess my question is to those how have done this before how long after the iui did af show up? and this is a little tmi, but for anyone else on clomid did your nipples go crazy? mine have been hard and sore for almost 2 weeks now which is very unusual for me.

Af should show for you around the time it usually comes and yes my nipps have been tender almost every month in the tww. Last month my boobs were very tender so it's normal. The cramping can be attributed to it as well, but as you know all of these are good signs too. Don't want to give false hope, but the cramping could be implantation. Fxd for you!


----------



## babybwishes

Jessesgirl....I did clomid on 2 diff times....Made my ta ta's so sore and the swelled. If my nipps rubbed against anything it sent them into a tissy so its very normail. As no doubt said...a/f should show as normal. It made my cycle a nice 29 day cycle every month. Dont give up hope! these could all be good new signs as well!!
No doubt...how r you feeling?
antlifegrand.....sorry the witch got you hun!

asm: nothing to report! I am 2dpiui so just wait wait wait! I have picked up some great books on my kindle and thats really helping keep my mind off things!


----------



## No Doubt

babybwishes said:


> Jessesgirl....I did clomid on 2 diff times....Made my ta ta's so sore and the swelled. If my nipps rubbed against anything it sent them into a tissy so its very normail. As no doubt said...a/f should show as normal. It made my cycle a nice 29 day cycle every month. Dont give up hope! these could all be good new signs as well!!
> No doubt...how r you feeling?
> antlifegrand.....sorry the witch got you hun!
> 
> asm: nothing to report! I am 2dpiui so just wait wait wait! I have picked up some great books on my kindle and thats really helping keep my mind off things!

I'm doing alright. I woke up yesterday with a serious temp spike at 99.32 and I was quesy all day and hot all day. It was on 3dpo/iui, so it's too soon for all of that, but I guess it's possible. But I had a bit of a stressful night the night before so if could be attributed to that I guess. My boobies feel like they are starting to get tender.

You talking about your boobs getting tender made me think about last cycle when my boobs were really sore and I tried to play with my youngest dog. She's only 1 and is still VERY hyper and active. I thought tossing the ball to her would be fun for her so I leaden over to pick it up and she jumped up into my boob....GAME OVER. I almost cried...lol.


----------



## babybwishes

It is amazing what hormones can do to our bodies!! I am so ready for this to be over and to be able to move on to the 1st tri section! My game plan is just to try and keep my mind busy so I dont go and get crazy brain and start thinking everything is a sign!


----------



## babybwishes

I told a friend this would all be a lot easier if we had a big sign that let us know if it worked or not....ya know...like peeing green or something:haha:


----------



## No Doubt

I wish it was that simple...lol. I wish they could just take the sperm, put it in the egg and implant it right where it needs to be in uterus. A quick in and out procedure where they say CONTRATULATIONS!!!!! before we leave the office...lol. As soon as someone figures this out, let me know.


----------



## Jessesgirl

yes, that would be amazing... can only imagine what it would cost!!! but it would be so worth it. 

glad to see eveyone it keeping their minds busy if we didn't I think we would all go insane in this 2ww.


----------



## L4hope

Bloodwork came back BFN today. I meet with the doctor tomorrow to discuss our next step. Hoping the rest of you in your tww get positive results!


----------



## babybwishes

L4hope said:


> Bloodwork came back BFN today. I meet with the doctor tomorrow to discuss our next step. Hoping the rest of you in your tww get positive results!

:hugs: so sorry to here that~You have to let us know what the doc says tomorrow!!


----------



## L4hope

I will let you know what's next for me...I'm assuming injectables but we'll see. Looks like you're just about onto your second week babywishes. Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## No Doubt

How is everyone holding up in the tww...or wherever everyone is in their cycle...lol?


----------



## babybwishes

Hi Ladies! How are you all? How are you feeling No doubt?? Still keeping that up beat vibe?? I have been good! A lot of reading to keep my mind busy! I had a sharp cramp last night and cramping off and on all day today. No to worried about that because cramping is common for me. IUI was exactly 1 week today so guess I am going into my 2nd week of the 2ww and doing really well with it! We traded my car in tonight for a new Mini van! IF we have a new LO it will be great and if not its still awesome! I have always wanted one!!


----------



## L4hope

Hey babywishes! Sounds like you're hanging in pretty well with your tww. Sending positive bfp vibes your way! Nice prepping with the minivan :)

Afm I am starting clomid tomorrow and Follistim next week. Hoping this does the trick or I need to find a fertility money tree..lol!!


----------



## No Doubt

I'm doing good. Had a bit of a rough day yesterday, but I've been working overtime and I guess it just made me tired, but I got plenty of sleep yesterday, so I'm back to normal. Glad your tww is going well Babywishes.

GL to you and L4hope and everyone else with your BFP!


----------



## MommyMel

Progesterone level at 7dpiui is at 124.8, doc says i have ovulated for sure. :happydance: :happydance: :thumbup: 
i noticed i still get some occasional little pains in my belly,,,,, is that normal ? :shrug:


----------



## No Doubt

MommyMel said:


> Progesterone level at 7dpiui is at 124.8, doc says i have ovulated for sure. :happydance: :happydance: :thumbup:
> i noticed i still get some occasional little pains in my belly,,,,, is that normal ? :shrug:

Congrats! Where are the pains in your belly...ovaries, uterus, stomach?


----------



## MommyMel

the little pains are about 2cm (next to) from my belly button, i have been feeling exceptionally tired the last 3 days, but it could also be from the progesterone.... (i hope not !!! )


----------



## No Doubt

A shift in hormones sometimes wipes me out too, but like you said, let's hope there's more behind you feeling tired...fxd!

As far as the pains, that doesn't really sound like anything ttc related just cause of the location, but sometimes when my ovaries hurt the pain radiates out to my hips. So it could be, but if they're minor and not that often I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## babybwishes

I have heard a few ladies on her that said there prog levels were that high when they got there BFP! So thats awesome! I no nothing about cramping because I always seem to have little twinges and cramps. 
The weirdest thing yesterday happened though. We were in the car and DH was driving. One my right side in my lower tummy if felt like a ball rolled up inside me...not sure if that makes since. kind the feeling when you have yoga pants or too tight jeans on and your sitting and you feel the top roll down only this was rolling up?! It was so weird I grabed my tummy and said WTH?!?! Hubby about damn near ran of the road I said it so loud! LOL! Still not sure what that was about! thought maybe a gassy bubble but no gas ever came!! We shall see! I am fighting the urge to test on sunday. Its my brothers 35 b-day that day! I know it would be way to soon but dang it I am starting to cave!!


----------



## No Doubt

Don't do it babywishes...lol. What if you're pg but it's too early and the test is negative...then your going to be sad and disappointed. I always wanna know as bad as the next person, but the let down of negative test hurts. But if you do cave, I wanna know...lol. Good luck either way!


----------



## babybwishes

hehe! I am so trying to be good! Maybe I will just do an OPK to calm my need to pee on something!! :blush: LOL! I am not supposed to start until next Thurs so it really would be way way to early!! Still say we should pee green if we are!:haha:


----------



## No Doubt

babybwishes said:


> hehe! I am so trying to be good! Maybe I will just do an OPK to calm my need to pee on something!! :blush: LOL! I am not supposed to start until next Thurs so it really would be way way to early!! Still say we should pee green if we are!:haha:

I wish...that would take away the "wait do you see a line". I know they have digi preggo tests now, but that takes away the fun...lol.


----------



## L4hope

Yes can't we just pee green!!


----------



## babybwishes

digi's are great after you get to see those line!! I want to see lines get from lite to dark and then take a digi and see pregnant!! I am still cramping only today its in both sides! ugh how I wish I could tell :)


----------



## Jessesgirl

babybwishes I have been cramping on and off the whole 2ww too. isn't it awful. thinking one moment that you might be out for the month, but knowing it could be a good thing too. it is crazy! 

I am 13dpiui and have somehow managed not to poas even once up to now. Part of me has been dying to, just to see if this is our month, and part of me is way scared to get a BFN. either way i have resisted, and my Dr said 2 weeks then go for blood work. so tomorrow would be the day, but we are waiting until saturday (15dpiui) so we don't have to rush off to work after. fingers still crossed, other than cramps which have been on and off the whole wait no sign of AF. 

no doubt when is your 2ww over?


----------



## No Doubt

My tww is over on Tuesday...and yes it is frustrating thinking maybe, maybe not. I'm just trying to mark my symptoms and then forget about them so they don't keep haunting me all day and all of the tww...lol...not working.


----------



## Jessesgirl

well I finally poas this morning and got a BFN. 

I still have to go for the blood test tomorrow. my Dr requests it no matter what, but I guess i know what that will say now.


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry jessesgirl...but maybe tomorrow will prove to be a different story.


----------



## L4hope

Sorry for your bfn Jesse girl. You never know for sure though until you get your bloodwork..


----------



## babybwishes

Blood work is the best way to know! I never got a + with my DD so dont give up just yet:hugs:. My tww isnt up until thurs:wacko: but I keep talking to myself and saying there is no reason it shouldnt have worked and then I tell my self well it prob didnt work so get ready for next month! ](*,)I think I am becoming bipolar:loopy:!! I am still getting the crazy cramps but to the plus side the running to potty from the metformin hasnt been to bad this week at all! Hopefully I am finally getting use to it! My bb's are not sore so it makes my doubt things but the last time I didnt notice anything because I wasnt looking for anything but the last time we lots LO too so what if I am and then same thing!? :haha:hehehe....see bipolar!! I have my best friends son's 1st communion tomorrow so that will take my mind off things....I think I have doing about a book a day to keep my mind off things!:dohh:


----------



## No Doubt

babybwishes said:


> Blood work is the best way to know! I never got a + with my DD so dont give up just yet:hugs:. My tww isnt up until thurs:wacko: but I keep talking to myself and saying there is no reason it shouldnt have worked and then I tell my self well it prob didnt work so get ready for next month! ](*,)I think I am becoming bipolar:loopy:!! I am still getting the crazy cramps but to the plus side the running to potty from the metformin hasnt been to bad this week at all! Hopefully I am finally getting use to it! My bb's are not sore so it makes my doubt things but the last time I didnt notice anything because I wasnt looking for anything but the last time we lots LO too so what if I am and then same thing!? :haha:hehehe....see bipolar!! I have my best friends son's 1st communion tomorrow so that will take my mind off things....I think I have doing about a book a day to keep my mind off things!:dohh:

It's ok...we're all bipolar...lol. I've been bipolar all day. I asked myself "is drinking more, but not peeing more the same as drinking the same amount and peeing more?" I know, it sounds weird and makes no sense, but it makes sense to me...somehow, lol. So it's not just you. I just try to chart my symptoms on ff and not think about it for the rest of the day or tww. It doesn't always work...like today, but for the most part, at least for this cycle, it's working. But try not to think about what happened last time and think positively. Not every pregnancy is the same as last time, even for the same woman. You never know....


----------



## babybwishes

how is everyone? I still have a few days but starting to feel down...think the witch is on her way!
No doubt...did you do blood work yet?


----------



## No Doubt

No blood work, AF came in the middle of the night last night. We are actually taking a break until summer. This past month was way less stressful than other months and I want a bit more of that. Plus I'm going to drop 26lbs in the next couple of months and get healthier mentally, physically and emotionally. I honestly thought I was going to be an emotional wreck today like I am every month, but surprisingly enough, I feel great. I keep waiting to break down, but I don't think it's going to happen. Everytime the hubby's mentioned a break, I was always thinking "what if we miss it", but I honestly feel really good about the decision we made, so I know it's right. We are still going to try, but just not with the meds and the iui and maybe not the opks. We still have some preseed and I don't believe in waste...especially cause that stuff wasn't cheap, lol...so we will still use that. Who knows, maybe we'll be like those people who spend a million dollars on fertility treatments and then get preggo on a natural cycle...lol, cause that's life's amusement.

On the up side, I actually made it through my entire cycle without testing...the first one ever so I was really happy about that, and I think it really did help with the feeling down.

So I won't be checking in as much, but I will still be cyber stalking all of you ladies. Good luck with your bfps!


----------



## L4hope

Babywishes, don't feel down yet...there's still hope for you this month. 

No doubt, as I said on the other thread..we will be here when you get back. Take care and maybe you'll come back with good news from your natural cycles!! Oh and just curious, what did you mean you still have preseed?

Afm, just had my cd9 scan. My lining is 5.3 I had one follicle on the right at 17 and three smaller on the left at 13,12,and 10. Of course I have to wait for bloodwork on my estrogen. Tentatively I will be doing two more nights of Follistim and u/s Friday. If my darn lining thickens up and other follicles don't get too big I will trigger and have IUI on Sunday or Monday. I'm really hoping it will be Monday. I'm in a wedding this weekend in my hometown(2 1/2 hours away) and really wanted to stay the night and visit family/friends. I hate how much this controls my life. Sorry to vent I'm just frustrated, the timing always falls when it's most inconvenient and now that we're starting injectables we are cancelling our summer trips so we can afford the meds. Can I just get a bfp this month?!


----------



## No Doubt

Preseed is a fertility friendly lubricant that has been shown to increase the possibility of conception. We thought we'd try it. It supposed to match your cm during your fertile period...the ewcm. I wanted to try it cause even though I get ewcm, I feel like I'm still a little creamy...if that makes sense...sorry if it's tmi ladies. But anywho, its not cheap and I'm not going to waste it, so we'll use it til its gone.


----------



## L4hope

No Doubt said:


> Preseed is a fertility friendly lubricant that has been shown to increase the possibility of conception. We thought we'd try it. It supposed to match your cm during your fertile period...the ewcm. I wanted to try it cause even though I get ewcm, I feel like I'm still a little creamy...if that makes sense...sorry if it's tmi ladies. But anywho, its not cheap and I'm not going to waste it, so we'll use it til its gone.

Thanks! TMI just comes with the territory here! Lol!!


----------



## Jessesgirl

Hey gals just checking in... No doubt sorry about the BFN. It sounds like you are keeping your chin up though which is great. I was not this way at all. Had a full melt down. Poor hubby had no idea what to do. 

L4hope I have my fingers crossed that all the timing works out for you it can really talk over your whole life 

Babybwishes I hope AF has stayed away for you! 

AFM I am CD6 today and this will be our 2nd IUI. I am a little worried though because we are doing 50mg of clomid again from day 3-7 and that is the same as last month which only resulted in 1 follicle. My Dr doesn't seem worried. He said more clomid doesn't necessarily mean more follicles and since I had 1 and o'd naturally we will stick with it *sigh* I don't quite understand i feel like i should take more and see if it results kn more follies! Oh well I feel confident he knows what he is doing. I am also a little worried about timing. My work is sending me to Vancouver for meetings may 10 and this is too close to the timing we did our last IUI. We have an U/S next week and I am hoping to get some time to talk the Dr. Sometimes I feel so rushed in and out when it is "just a screening appt".


----------



## MommyMel

:cry:My hcg is 1???
How confusing is that?


----------



## L4hope

Mommymel what's the news? Have you had bloodwork again? Fingers crossed for you!

I just had my second iui this morning so commence the long and tortuous tww!


----------



## NavyWife84

L4hope said:


> Mommymel what's the news? Have you had bloodwork again? Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> I just had my second iui this morning so commence the long and tortuous tww!

I have been quirtly stalking this thread since march because I couldn't have my last iui due to my clinic being closed. 

I just had my second iui this morning too. We can go through this hellish tww together :)


----------



## L4hope

Yes I remember you when I first got on the site. I tied to put up pics of my weims but couldn't get it for some reason. Glad you were able to have your IUI today! That really sucks your clinic won't open on the weekends. But you're in this month so here we go!!


----------



## MommyMel

L4hope said:


> Mommymel what's the news? Have you had bloodwork again? Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> I just had my second iui this morning so commence the long and tortuous tww!


Af got me on the 28th April ..... so for 3 month om a row i have a 31day cycle,,,,,,,, first time ever in my life......:happydance:
Hubby and I decided to go straight for IVF next cycle ..... my fs is okay with the idea for me skipping iui#3...... and he has given me a fantastic deal package for the ivf,,,,,, 
i sincerely hope this ivf cycle will bring me my long desired BFP...... :cloud9:

how are you doing dear, i hope you are resting well and good luck during this tww....... when are you due to test ?


----------



## L4hope

Mommymel I'm sorry to hear it didn't work out this month! I'm excited to hear how your IVF cycle goes. That's great your doc is giving you a good package. The price is what's keeping us from moving to ivf. Will you be getting started right away? 

All in all I'm doing ok. Time is definitely going SLOW! nothing unusual for the tww though.


----------



## L4hope

Oh and I'm scheduled for bloodwork on 5/14. Hope this will be my bfp!


----------



## NavyWife84

I'm due to test on 5/14 as well but I never test. My cycles are usually about 32 days so I know not to getmy hopes up too early. My tww is usually more of a three ww. I would rather wait for af then see bfn all the time. Not trying to sound negative or anything...its just easier for me that way.


----------



## L4hope

I hear ya I would do the same if I could. Since I'm on progesterone I have to get bloodwork and then stop taking the prog so AF will start. At least we ate getting close to one week down!


----------



## babybwishes

Hey Ladies! Havent been on in a long time! Glad to see I wasnt the only one AF got! We are on the same schedule/plan this month so I go monday for my u/s to see what the follies are doing....if anything! This will be our 2nd IUI so we shall see! Good Luck ladies!


----------



## No Doubt

Hi Ladies!

Sorry to hear of everyon's bfn...keeping hope alive for those are midcycle or waiting to test! How is everyone doing?

I'm doing good. Saw the fs to discuss our break and next steps when we wanted to get back to meds and the fs. She suggested donor sperm or ivf...ivf more so, but it's so expensive and we've discussed it before never wanted to go that route. Not that we wouldn't if we had to, but we don't think we're there yet...and honestly I don't think we will be, maybe hoping more, but we'll see what see happens.

We'd try the donor sperm, but again, I don't think (maybe hope not) that we will be there.

Didn't see things happening that way at the appt, but I guess that's how it was supposed to go down. Still taking some time off though and just trying to not think about it. Still praying my miracle on a natural cycle.


----------



## Jessesgirl

just a quick check in. we had our first u/s of this cycle this morning, only 1 follicle again! or Dr doesn't seem worried about this, but i guess i just feel like we should have more. Hubby wasn't with me be he had to pick up a friend at the airport, so i chickened out on some of my questions. going back monday for a 2nd ultrasound to see if our teeny (11mm) follie will grow up! i will get Hubbs to help ask the questions. he is so much better at that than i am. 

fingers crossed gals! this could be the one for all of us...


----------



## babybwishes

Hey Jessgirl...did the follies grow any?
I went today to have my 12 day u/s....We have a bunch of lil dudes on the left but on the right we have one 18 and one 17!! the only 2 big ones we had last month were 14 and 15! linning is 11! So we trigger tonight and IUI Wend! Hoping this is it for us! Tired of the appt. and taking off work and all the $$$$


----------



## L4hope

Jessegirl and baby wishes, looks like you are getting good follies! Good luck!

I am entering the second week of my tww and ready to know the result!


----------



## No Doubt

Hi Ladies,

How is everyone doing with their cycles, and meds, and all the other craziness we all go through?

AFM, I either Oed on cd 12 or 13...pretty sure 13, but it very painless without the meds, which I'm so grateful for, and it was 3 days earlier than normal...which again I'm grateful for.

I said I was going to listen to my body so the bd was totally based off of my mood, and I guess it worked cause the bd was timed perfectly. I only used the opk because I got a very dull pelvic ache, like how I used to before the meds, and tested to be sure I could remember what my body felt like...it's been so long, lol. So we'll see how things go. Fxd!

GL Jessesgirl...I'm sure your follie will mature nicely and be ready for O!

Congrats on bigger follies Babywises! Fxd this is it...know what you mean about all the appts.

L4hope, you're getting close. Excited to hear good news from you soon. Fxd!


----------



## L4hope

No Doubt, sounds like your making great use of your time off! Who knows, maybe au natural will do the trick for you! I wish I could try on my own. I don't get an LH surge and therefore don't O on my own. Thanks for checking in to let us know how you're doing. I'm really hoping this will be my month so I won't have to worry about anything other than making it to the 12 week mark. Then I'm sure a whole new set of worries will come! Lol! Come on ladies, we need some bfp's!!


----------



## No Doubt

I know what you mean. All I want to worry about is what me and Baby will be eating for breakfast, lunch, dinner, dessert, and middle of the night craving...yes, there are 5 meals in the day, lol.

I'm hoping it's our month too, but I'm strangely at peace. Something's around the corner, I know it.

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## babybwishes

Hey Ladies! Looks like your all getting close to the end of the wait! 
L4hope how are you doing?
Nodoubt...love that 5 meal plan!
I am only 3dpiui today. I,as always, hope this is it! way to soon for any signs for me but looking forward to the end of this wait! Tomorrow, May 13th is Mothers Day. May 13 2011 was a friday and also the day of my D & C. I am going to try to keep my head up but I already feel that dark cloud. I cant believe Our one year mark is falling on mother's day. I am just going to try hard to enjoy my day with my daughter and pray the tears stay away! 
Praying we all get those BFP this month. Its time ladies! I dont with test, I am done with $ and I am so over freaking doctor's appt. that have nothing to do with a growning baby! Lets go BFP!!!


----------



## Jessesgirl

HI gals! 

Babybwishes me and you are not far off from each other this month. I think i am 3 days behind you. how are you doing in the 2ww? 

No doubt I am so glad you have found peace after all the stress this ttc thing can create I am sure it is a nice change of pace. keep us updated :) 

My fingers are crossed for you L4hope, and your right, we need some BFP in this thread! 

AFM. we had out IUI on friday I am 5dpiui now, and so far It is much more pleasant than last month. our follicle took it's time maturing up, but in the end it was 22mm. I was drinking a little caffine at the begining of this cycle (I was missing Tea so badly) and I feel like it could have been the cause of the smaller follice. I am sure it not actually linked, but my crazy self thinks that when i stopped the caffine again it started growing faster. anyway... that is probably just the clomid crazies taking over my brain. we also had to have a trigger shot this month. my Dr used something called Pregnyl it is just HCG. it was my first time with this shot and I was shocked at the reaction on my tummy! our IUI went much smoother than last month though. we had 6ml 37 mil and 93% mot. (last month was only 1ml, 17mil, 90%mot) so it is MUCH better. the Dr even said "I think this could be your month". Of course he could say that to everyone, but I don't think he would if he didn't mean it. TMI, he even said I had excellent mucus this month. fingers crossed tightly! this month has been a little more stressful then last. I had a Dr appointment for 7 days straight, and the clomid is messing with my sleep patterns so I have been waking up reidiculously early. I would LOVE if this is it for us. as for symptoms I haven't had any (not that i would yet). no cramps like last month either, which I have decided to see as a positive thing. me and hubbs have been trying to walk more, with the PCOS any weight I can lose would be good, so tonight on our walk I did feel like I was going to puke, but I am feeling much better after having dinner so who knows what that is. 

whoa I guess I had a lot to say! now we just wait for the BFP's to start rolling in...


----------



## L4hope

Hey ladies,
Babywishes you are in your second week now right? How's it going?

Jessegirl, I understand the worry about caffeine. Of course now I think about everything I do! Oh how I miss being blissfully ignorant to this whole ttc business! Unfortunately we don't get that pleasure since it's such a challenge. I'm glad you had a nice good follie and your doctor is optimistic. Good luck!

No doubt how are you doing? 

Afm, af came yesterday. Of course I was so disappointed when my bloodwork came back negative on Monday. But my husband and I talked things over and I think we have a plan. We are going to try clomid and Follistim again this month. If it doesn't work I think we are going to start saving for IVF which will mean taking a break for a while to get the funds. Hopefully it won't come down to that.


----------



## No Doubt

Jessesgirl and babywishes...how are things? Stressful I'm sure, but fxd this is last tww you'll have to do before trying for the next one!

L4hope, sorry af got you. Hopefully it doesn't come down to ivf for you guys. Fxd for this cycle for you guys!

AFM, I should be coming to a close on my tww in a few days or so, but of course hoping it last for 9 months. I haven't been symptom spotting, but I've noticed a few everyday symptoms. I'm excessively tired and have been since the beginning of last week. I slept 12hours on Friday and 9 on Tuesday and last night I went to bed at 7:30. Its been good sleep straight through, which is unusual for me cause I normally wake up a few times in the night. Also since last week it seems like no matter what I eat it makes me nauseous, just for a few minutes while im eating then it's gone, and watermelon taste nasty to me which is weird cause I love watermelon. For some reason I keep trying to eat it though...lol. I started having headaches again this week and tmi, I've been really constipated. I ate like 10 prunes one night and that didn't even help. I ate 9 the next day and it helped, so now I'm eating 9 a day just to keep things moving.

Those are the only things that have been happening to me everyday almost since O.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Chiqui

I am new to this thread.
My name is Sheryl. I am in my Tww. I had 2 iui's back to back on May 13/14.
I had previously had 2 iui's back to back in march that resulted in a BFN.
I am hoping for a BFP this round.FXD

I wish you all Bfp's as well!!!


----------



## L4hope

Chicqui good luck with your IUI this month! You are almost at the end of your tww!! Do you have bloodwork scheduled?

How is everyone else doing? There hasn't been much action on this thread!

Afm, I had my appointment this morning. I only had one follie ready to go on the right, which kinda bummed me out. I was hoping to have two or three. The ultrasound tech said it only takes one good one, not three or four bad ones. So hopefully all the meds went in to making that one follie perfect for fertilizing! Once I get bloodwork back to confirm if I'm surging on my own or not I will get my game plan for the weekend.


----------



## Chiqui

L4hope said:


> Chicqui good luck with your IUI this month! You are almost at the end of your tww!! Do you have bloodwork scheduled?
> 
> How is everyone else doing? There hasn't been much action on this thread!
> 
> Afm, I had my appointment this morning. I only had one follie ready to go on the right, which kinda bummed me out. I was hoping to have two or three. The ultrasound tech said it only takes one good one, not three or four bad ones. So hopefully all the meds went in to making that one follie perfect for fertilizing! Once I get bloodwork back to confirm if I'm surging on my own or not I will get my game plan for the weekend.

Well got my results back from blood work today and it was negative:cry:
Doc says IVF next step. I don't have that kind of money so I will be taking 
a break.
I am very sad!!!


----------



## No Doubt

I'm sorry chiq...my fs told us the same thing after our second iui, but we had decided to take a break before our appt with her. I know it's hard but maybe a break is what you need right now. Maybe it will help you press the reset button and when you come back to ttc you'll feel better about it. Our break is doing wonders for me and the hubby and us as a couple. I know, we never want to take a break, but sometimes you have no control over it. I hope you get a natural bfp!

AFM came last Sunday and she was a bit mean to me. Tmi...I had really bad clotting and was really heavy days one and three, and I'm still getting brown discharge. Normally by day three af is nonexistent and by now I'm all clear. Maybe this is a good thing? I'm not sure, but luckily she's almost gone. In the upside I had a nice regular cycle of 26 days with O right in the middle. Couldn't even remember what that felt like I'd been on clomid so long. But when af came I didn't cry and I didn't even feel down. I had taken two preg tests cause I wanted wine and seeing the negs didn't upset me, so the break is working. Still debating on if I'm going to keep it natural or go back to the docs. I did decide that I'm not going to the docs until I lose these 25lbs. Once I do, we'll decide the route we want to take.


----------



## Chiqui

Thanks No Doubt. You gave me motivation. I gained 10 pounds on the hormone injections.
I am going to concentrate on that as well!!!
Good luck to you!!!


----------



## No Doubt

How are you ladies...any updates?


----------



## Jessesgirl

not much to report, we got a BFN last month and are giving IUI a 3rd try this month. I had an HSG test last week (which was not nearly as bad as i was expecting) and i've heard pregnancy rates are higher in the 6 months following the test. We have our first screening U/S for this cycle on thursday. we are also getting the keys to our new house on thursday so i am excited for that, and it has been keeping me busy (packing) and is a great distraction. 

on the other hand I am very sad, because we went to an adoption meeting just to get some basic information and it is WAY more expensive than we were expecting (from our province we can expect to pay between 40 and 60 thousand dollars!!! it is not seeming like an option right now :( and then my husbands sister decided to tell us that she had excepted a new job 2 hours out of town so she and her husband are going to try and get pregnant so she will only have to commute for a little while and then she can go on mat leave. it was the stupid reason i've ever heard for having kids!!! and my very evil self doesn't want them to get pregnant before us. it is so hard watching other people having kids and never getting there yourself. 

:( :( :( sorry for the downer post. that's just where I am at today.


----------



## NavyWife84

Nothing new here. I just had my 3rd IUI and this is my 4th month on Clomid. My new insurance kicks in on July 1st, but I will be mid cycle at that point, so it looks like we will be doing one more IUI (if this one doesn't work) before moving on to IVF. I am hoping the IUI works, but if not, I am excited to have the option of IVF. 

What about you, No Doubt? You asked about us, but didn't fill us in on your progress.

Hope all is well with you ladies <3


----------



## No Doubt

I'm sorry jessesgirl...and I agree that is a stupid reason to get pregnant. Her life will be a lot more hectic once she has kids as opposed to just having to commute to a new job. But she's gonna have to commute after mat leave so I don't get it either.

Navy...fxd this cycle works out but I understand what you mean about the opportunity to do ivf. I know that must be exciting and a stress reliever to have that option available.

AFM, not much still natural. Got into really bad with the hubby over the weekend about pretty much everything. I knew it was coming though cause things were just going oh so well. But we were suppressing things that should've been discussed. I told him a couple times I was thinking about moving forward with the donor iui by myself and he said that really hurt him. I know it did, but I'm sick of him not taking care of himself while I put my body through hell to achieve this goal. He can't even take a vitamin regularly as scheduled without me hounding him, let alone make doctors appts for himself that could give us the answer to his low sperm count. So if I'm in it alone, I'll make the decisions alone. I don't know if he's going to change or not but I told him I wouldn't say anything else about the donor iui until I was ready to go in and do it and that at that point there would be no discussion cause this weekend was the third time id said something about it. I also started doing some research on trials with ivf and icsi and I found a few so I'm going to email them and see if I can get it on them. If that doesn't work I found a few organizations that give grants, around $10,000 a year to people who are wanting to do ivf or adopt...jessesgirl this may help you with adoption. This year has already passed the date of submission for the ones I saw, but I will do next year. Me and the hubbs are good now so we will see what happens and maybe in a few months I will be here saying donor iui...lol, let's hope jot though.

I Oed on day 12 and to be honest I'm not sure where I'm at right now somewhere between 5-8dpo. All I know is af should be here before fathers day but I'm of course hoping I have some good needs for the hubbs next Sunday. No symptoms until yesterday. It was weird cause it all came at once and then it all left at once. I had heartburn, queasy, sore boobs, back ache, and constipation. I woke up really bloated today and my stomach really hurts...oh and I had some uterine pulses and flutters yesterday but like I said it all happened, then it all went away. I really thought I was going crazy there for a minute...lol.

Sorry this turned into a book...hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## babybwishes

Hi ladies, Sorry I havent been on in a really long time. Last cycle (iui #2 w a 17 n 18 follies) failed. So I guess I have just been bumming out. We went today for a u/s. For the 1st time doctor said we had a MATURE follie that was ready to go! It measured at 24!! I was amazed! Today is my birthday and I told my girlfriend all I wanted was for the u/s today to be the 1st photo of our future baby so I am praying had this works. Doctor started appt letting us know they only usually do 4 before moving on to injectables or IVF. We CAN NOT afford IVF!! It would all be out of pocket since insurance doesnt cover a darn thing! So that was a let down...though followed by a nice mature follie! We trigger tonight and then IUI thursday! I decided for the 1st time to take a full day off work. I am really hoping and praying and wishing this is it! Trying very hard to keep my smile going!
Sorry I am so behind keeping up with everyone!! I know....I suck!
Funny lil story from today....we were getting instructions again from doc before we left the exam room and the nurse was in there also. Hubbs said " So I got to stick her tonight?"! The nurse n the doc both lost it laughing! I looked at him and said "ya...twice"! lol...my hubbs blushes so bad and his face was so red when he realized even though he ment the trigger shot we all took it dirty!:haha:

No Doubt...:hi: sorry about the hubby issue. I cant get mine to take his vitties either!! I actually found on hidden under the bed one time! lol! I hope things are smoothed out and you can get ta moving!

All the other ladies....sorry I am not keeping up! Promise to try and be a better buddy from now on!!:blush:


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry last cycle failed babywishes but hopefully this is it for you...fxd! And yay on that big fat juicy follie! Lol about your hubby...when I was reading it I was thinking the same thing as you and the docs.

Me and the hubby are smoothed out and he's taking his vitamins and has made the necessary appts. He just wants so badly for US to have a child together and so do I so I completely understand, hut if we both aren't doing what we need to do and he won't, then we'll have no other choice. It usually only takes me flipping out and us having a good argument followed by a decent discussion for him to get on board so fxd he'll keep up with himself.


----------



## L4hope

Babywishes, glad to see you back. Sometimes we just have to step back and get our heads right. No worries! Glad you have a nice follie for this cycle!! If my cycle doesn't work this month I have to move to injectables too...all out of pocket :( Hopefully we won't have to worry about it and we'll have our bfp's!

No doubt, glad to hear you and the hubs have worked through things. It's hard feeling like we are going through everything physically and emotionally. The hubs have to be supportive and doing what they need to to be healthy as well. My hubs takes his vitamins. But, he loves getting in the hot tub at the gym and I told him he had to stop using it for now. Then one time I found out he got in! He said it was only for 5 minutes. Men can be such stinkers! Lol!!


----------



## No Doubt

Lol...I get the "it's just this time" a lot. Funny how he's only doing what he's not supposed to be doing only when I'm watching...never when he's home alone or out and about without me...uh huh...

Hubby told me over the weekend after I asked if he was taking his vitamins that he was taking them everyday. I had looked a couple of days before and it was the same amount. So I said do you want to tell me if you're really taking your vitamins everyday. So he again said yes and followed with I didn't take them today or yesterday...really...that's not everyday then. Lol. I could let that slide but that's his weekly routine...to take his vitamins everyday...except this day or that day...

But we are good again and he seems to be handling everything he needs to without me harping at him.

Men...if it weren't for reproduction and these stupid hearts of ours...lol


----------



## babybwishes

Isnt it funny how mean say we over react but really its them! It takes us flippin lid for them to realize they need to do what they need to do!
Hopefully this phase is just the start for our next nine months ladies.
We had our IUI today. Mr hubb aka super man post was was 166 freak mil w 99% mobility! The IUI itself was fine. Hurt a lil more this time but doc said he wanted the perfect spot and got it! Hopefully this is it! Now on to the aweful TWW! I am so over all these TWW that end in BFN! Time for some good news!
L4hope: really hoping we dont have to do the injectables. There about 1000 bucks a round just for the meds so we would be around 1600 a cycle with them by the time we factor in the meds, IUI and the time we have to be off work. Just tired and down from the no's I guess! Hopefully none of us will have to face anymore!!


----------



## L4hope

Babywishes, I'm right there with you. I'm tired of the bfn's and not looking forward to the cost of injections. Or having to have that many shots either!! Fingers crossed we get some good news! Holy crap your hubby has high numbers!! Mine only had 12 and 17 mil for our last IUI. Good luck!


----------



## No Doubt

My fs has never mentioned injections. What injections are you guys talking about?


----------



## L4hope

From the way it was explained to me, the pills that we take to stimulate follicle growth like clomid, send a signal to our brain to tell our ovaries what to do. With all injectables or they call it a gonadotropin cycle, they have more control because the medicines are directly stimulating the ovaries. If I do this next month, (from what I remember) it goes like this. 
First I get AF, then on cycle day 20 I start injections of Lupron. This is used to supress your ovaries. This also gives them control over what's happening. Then wait for AF again. On cycle day two or so start Follistim injections to stimulate the ovaries. Ovidrel to trigger ovulation, IUI, and progesterone suppositories. They said that they have to monitor you more closely with this kind of a cycle. Also the chance of multiples increases with this kind of cycle. And, for my dr. If there are mire than four mature follicles they cancel the cycle. It's very similar to an ivf cycle, except there are a couple other injections used and of course they are trying to get as many good follicles as possible. Given that I haven't done this yet, I'm definitely not an expert. This is what I remember from my consultation last month. What have you done up to this point?


----------



## No Doubt

I've done TI, clomid, and IUI. But my fs suggested donor sperm or ivf...more so ivf. I'm assuming because on clomid I already produce 4 follies. That and because she want to make sure the sperm actually fertilizes the egg, so we would do icsi. I'm just trying to get everything together for the next appt. I'm going to have to have to ask them to block out and extra timeframe, cause I want this to be the last "discussion" appt. I'm still not sure that I'll even be going back to meds and docs. The further I get into my break, the longer I want to stay on break. It was only supposed to be until the summer, so June 20th, but now I want another cycle off all the craziness. Until I finish losing the weight and making a firm decision we're not doing anything, but if we do decide to go back at some point, I want to talk about EVEYTHING and then go with what we feel is best, based off of our wants/needs, but also what the doc thinks is a good option. Hopefully af won't come around next week and I don't have to worry about that, but if comes around, I don't have to worry about it for some time. Still doing some research.


----------



## babybwishes

Hubbs and I have been talking and are going to skip the injectables if this IUI fails. There about 1000 bucks for the shots plus the IUI plus time off work. We were thinking it would cost about 1500 a cycle. IF were not preggo this time we are going to take a break and save for IVF. I am tired of playing around and spending money with no BFP! We would hopefully be able to save enough to do and IVF cycle by the 1st of the year. We shall see. Tomorrow is father's day and I will be 10 dpiui. I know its way to soon but I am going to test. I know I should wait but I have one test and it is screaming at me every time I go to the bathroom!! Only sign I have had is cramps...and lots of them! This round has seemed to drag butt! I guess its because I know its our last chance for a while and I really really dont want to have to spend 8 grand for IVF! Hope you ladies are all good and get to hear some great news with some BFP!!


----------



## babybwishes

L4hope...any news?


----------



## L4hope

Thanks for asking babywishes. I got yet another bfn! Basically my husband and I felt the same way as you...we are tired of spending $1000-2000 a month and getting no results. Rather than try a few more injectable cycles, we have decided to move forward with IVF. Fortunately both of our moms are loaning us money so we can start right away, otherwise we would have to wait and save for a while. It's all pretty surreal at this point. I never thought it would go this far. But, it's given me renewed hope that I'll get my bfP! I hope you are successful this month and don't have to worry about IVF!!


----------



## No Doubt

What the verdict babybwishes?

Sucks that you guys have to do IVF L4hope, but at least you have a renewed hope going forward. So you guys are gonna start this cycle? At least you don't have to wait. Are you guys just going to do the one or are you going to do some sort of packaged deal when you get so many for a certain cost that would be less than a single ivf individually? I'm still a little nervous about ivf, just because of the fact that there is no gaurantee, but moreso the being put under for the egg collection...lol, I know I'm a big baby. With everything, that's all I can think of...lol.

The thought of being put under scares me for some reason. I've had to be put under when I had my wisdom teeth taken out when I was 19 and I turned into a complete 5 year asking for my mommy and crying and and yanking my arm away from the needle...lol, then I was waking up from it all...lol.

But I hope this works out for you...fxd!


----------



## babybwishes

L4hope...sorry about the no but how awesome is it that you get to do IVF right away! Both are familys are broke so we have to save and I so wish I could hit the lottery about right now! Are you going to do a package like No Doubt ask? I know the lowest package is 18 grand out of fs office. of couse its got a lot with it but dang thats a lot of money. I dont like the idea of just doing one because if it doesnt work then we just tossed 8grand down the drain.
No doubt I am with ya on being put out. I was 16 when I had my wisdom teeth taken out and I was told that I swung at the nurse n doc and then when my mother told me to wake up so we could go home and ask if I wanted to go home in a attempt to wake me I told her not if you keep bitching at me! She is pentacostal!!!! hehehe! She has never cursed in her life! I did test today and of course it was a BFN! so I should start wend or thurs! grrr damn bitch...oops....witch! Guess we shall see! If we get a no this month we are going to stop to save $ until the 1st of the year. I am hoping to drop some weight too! Maybe we will get lucky and get our BFP before the IVF!


----------



## No Doubt

Boo about the no babybwishes but like you said , here's hoping. Its still early for you yet so you never know what could happen in a couple of days.

My fs offers 3 cycles for 24 grand with an opt option, so if doesn't work and you want to opt out after cycle 1 you get 16k back after cycle 2 you get 8 back...or something like that, but it saves you about 4k a cycle. I did some research and found another highly recommended and well known fs in town that offers 6 cycles with a full money back guarantee if no live birth, so we may be switching to them if we absolutely have to go that route. But of course the price is a secret until you call them and speak with someone about it. The only problem with any of these plans is it happens on the first go you wasted several thousand dollars.


----------



## L4hope

Babybwishes, sorry as well for your no. I'm still hoping you'll get it this month or next. Trust me ladies, the whole process of IVF scares the bejesus out of me!! I absolutely hate needle so just having to do some shots up to now has not been fun. And I know I'm going to be on shots daily for about four weeks!!! Not to mention the egg retrieval. Being put under doesn't scare me so much, in fact I'm glad I won't know what they are doing to me. I mean really, a giant needle in the vagina, through the uterus to get to the ovaries!!!! WTH! Buy, I just keep thinking of the big picture and I know I can get through this to get my baby!
So with all the needle beforehand, babybwishes and no doubt, it will give you plenty of practice for the iv needle if you would have to do IVF. But I truly honestly hope it won't come to that for you ladies. 
As for programs at my office....You can do one shot for about $12-15k. Or what we are doing, the shared risk program for 20-22K, depending on
Whether or not we need ICSI. Now bear in mind, this doesn't include the cost of the meds which will run $2000. But if we get some to freeze then it would help with future cycles. For our money, we get 6 cycles to get a live birth. If that doesn't happen we would get a full refund. While I have a lot of hope that we'll be successful the first time, it's still a gamble. And when you're talking about thousands of dollars, we just can't spend that much without having a few shots at it. My office has a 65% success rate so I'm feeling really positive that this will work for us. No doubt, I would def consider switching to a program like this. I feel like it's the safest bet for your money. And even if it works the first time, you may have some frozen embies for later if you want to try for a sibling. If you have that already, then it's only about 5K. One thing to know with the shared risk program, you have to qualify for it. First, no insurance coverage...check my insurance won't cover jack for infertility(but it will diagnose me with it..thanksva lot!!) the next test was a day three ultrasound for my antral follicle count. It must be at least five on each side....check! Bloodwork to check fsh and estroidal(one of them must be 8 or less)...waiting to hear on Tuesday. Next Wednesday I have a sonohystogram to check my uterus. And the last thing is a trial transfer which I guess they just measure and figure out where they will put the little embies (Oh and you also have to be willing to put two in to do shared risk)
As for starting, I am on bcp right now to get the hormone ball rolling. Lupron shots start on cd21 to supress the ovaries. Whew that was a lot!! But this is a lot to take in and process. Glad I can ramble on to you girls!


----------



## No Doubt

Wow...that was a lot, but really good info which only scares the crap out me just much more...lol. Uh and the shots...I some how totally forgot about that part. I was only freaking out about the IV needle...lol. Brave girl, but like you said well worth it in the end. If we do have to go that route I'm gonna have to have a serious talk with Jesus for a few months before hand...lol.


----------



## babybwishes

our fs has a 70 % plan that they do where you get 6 total tries but its 18 grand...not bad considering 1 round is 8 grand and no $ back. With the 18 grand it has to be a live birth also. they also have 100 money back thing but thats over 30 grand so not even a option. tbh....I have not done any studing on ivf...i am too scared! I figure that IF I am not this month I will stay on my metformin and then that gives me a solid 8 months. Maybe I can lose some weight in that time! I would like to thing maybe in those 8 months it could happen w out drugs for us! 
L4hope....I am so happy for you that your being able to go forward with your ivf without a delay! thats so amazing!!


----------



## L4hope

Babybwishes I hope that you can get your bfp without having to worry about IVF!! But the 70% plan sounds pretty good if it comes to that. We just have to get our bfp's!!!! We are very due for good news here!


----------



## L4hope

No Doubt said:


> Wow...that was a lot, but really good info which only scares the crap out me just much more...lol. Uh and the shots...I some how totally forgot about that part. I was only freaking out about the IV needle...lol. Brave girl, but like you said well worth it in the end. If we do have to go that route I'm gonna have to have a serious talk with Jesus for a few months before hand...lol.

Sorry to freak you out more about all the shots! Trust me I'm really really not looking forward to being a pin cushion! :haha: I just keep telling myself that this is the path that's meant for me and I know I can do this for my family! Thankfully I can just lay down and close my eyes while my hubby shoots me up!!


----------



## No Doubt

HA! As if I could relax enough for hubbs stick me with a needle...lol! Knowing me I would probably buy all of that stuff and then chicken out saying it just wasn't meant to be...lol. Trust my husband would not let me waste it, and whenever I freak out about stuff and take to long he gets frustrated and then I get frustrated with him for being frustrated with me...vicious cycle, lol. So I'm just gonna need a surprise natural bfp.


----------



## L4hope

I hope your bfp comes au natural for you dear!


----------



## No Doubt

Thanks...me too. Or at least with just some pills...lol.


----------



## babybwishes

my hubbs about tossed his cookies the 1st time he had to give me a shot! lol! A natural bfp would be awesome for all of us! I actually have 1 more round of IUI so already have the script for it but we are passing if this month is a no. Have no signs of a bfp coming so we have been in heavy talk about saving for ivf (could think of a lot better things to do with that money! but it is what it is! 
look at the needles as prep for your future baby!!! :)


----------



## No Doubt

How is everyone? I need some positive updates ladies!


----------



## L4hope

Sorry No Doubt but I don't have any good news yet. Hopefully I will have some after my appt next Monday.


----------



## No Doubt

I'm sure you will have good news for us soon l4hope! How are things going...where are you in the process?


----------



## L4hope

Thanks I hope so! I'm nervous about my appt so that's why I stayed off for a little while so I didn't obsess for a bit. I'm still waiting to make sure that all my preliminary testing went ok so I can qualify for the shared risk program. My antral follicle count was good and sonohysterogram showed my uterus was all good. They also did day 3 bloodwork to check fsh and estrogen. My fsh was fine but my estrogen was high. The physician asst told me that the doctor will have to look everything over to decide if I still qualify or not. She said sometimes if there's just one issue they can tweak it and it will be ok. He has been on vacation all this week so I've been stuck waiting go hear until I go in Monday morning. Naturally looking into things online has freaked me out because it says that high estrogen can be low ovarian reserve. I really hope that's not the case. Then I get frustrated thinking if that is the case, why didn't they figure it out sooner! Ugh...I just want to know and really hope i get good news. Still enjoying your break from meds? Do you have a time frame for going back to your doctor?


----------



## No Doubt

No time frame really. I know I first said til summer bug I've really been enjoying this so I don't know...lol. I just added another three months to the list, but honestly I don't think it will take that long. Maybe another 2 cause, but probably just until August cause I wang to do an iui with the hubbs sperm in August and a diui in September. I need to make it as short as possible cause I'm getting comfortable...lol. I did start b6 this month and I'm experiencing some of the same symptoms as clomid, just not as bad. I'm in the tww for sure now cause all I want to do is eat...lol.

I've heard that about high estrogen, but it could be something else. Even if that is the case it doesn't mean you can't conceive and maybe ivf is really your best option. Fxd the doc is ok with just this one thing. If that is it and no one caught it until I'd be pissed too. To be honest I'm a little concerned no one caught the high estrogen before now. But I guess that's just how some docs are. I just requested a full record for me so I can look over it myself.

Did you say that you're in PA? Can you let me know which clinic you went to? Inbox me!


----------



## L4hope

I'm sure it has been nice not having to worry about ttc and all the meds. You were able to get hubby on board with donor sperm then? I'm still routing for you to get a natural bfp!!


----------



## No Doubt

He's always been "on board" with it...and I used that term EXTREMELY losely...lol. He doesn't like the idea of it, but is willing to try it at least once he said. Once we get ourselves together...me losing the rest of my weight, him continuing in his strive to do better (so far so good btw)...we would try an iui with his sperm again, then diui, then onto ivf. But I'm still thinking natural bfp too. I think I'll piiiccckkkkk....this month! Lol, if only it were that simple.


----------



## L4hope

Yes I wish it was that simple!! Ha! I sent a message to your inbox so hopefully it went through. If not, let me know.


----------



## No Doubt

L4, how did the appt go?


----------



## L4hope

It went well. I'm still able to do the shared risk program but it's slightly modified because of my estroidal being high. Instead of a full refund they will deduct 10% per cycle. All in all we are ok with that because the plan is to get pregnant!! And even if we didn't, the amount we would lose if we went through all six unsuccessfully is about how much one cycle would cost if we couldn't do the shared risk. My doc still feels confident that I will get pregnant but says I may need to be stimulated harder to get eggs. Here goes nothing! I start my first medicine(shot), Lupron, on Thursday. I continue on bcp for another week. Hopefully this will do the trick for me!


----------



## No Doubt

Yay...good news! Keep us posted, fxd!


----------



## L4hope

Hey babywishes and No Doubt! How are things going? It's been awfully quiet here lately. 

I have started my first injection of Lupron to "shut off" my ovaries. I take my last bcp tomorrow!!! Yay! After AF I'll have a baseline and will start actively stimming my ovaries! I'm so ready yet so nervous that its really starting. I'm really hoping this will bring my bfp! Hope you ladies are doing well and enjoying summer :)


----------



## No Doubt

Hey L4! How exciting...yet nerve wrecking...this is that it's finally in progress! Praying you only have to do this once and your bfp is on its way. Do you know around when egg retrieval and the beta would be yet? You'll have to keep me posted on everything.

I'm not sure where everyone is, I was actually about to just start keeping up with you on your journal if you had one or via email...lol. I hope babywishes is ok cause we haven't heard from her since he last iui. Hopefully that was her bfp.

AFM today is day one and she is a pain. Last night the cramps and pressure were so bad and I was only spotting plus o had the worst headache ever. So I took a naproxen before I left this morning cause I cannot sit in pain all day. I had pretty much decided to give up but I'm in that stage where I've become so accustomed to thinking about it and whatnot that it's hard to let go of...lol. And its really not that I want to give up I just want it to monopolize my thoughts the way it does. Letting it not monopolize my actions was the easy part. Most of the month I'm fine, bit this month towards the end I was having a lot of symptoms so...you know how that goes. Just gotta focus on that part not taking hold of me. But anywho, tis the life of ltttc.


----------



## Jessesgirl

Is anybody still out there? 

LOL I am afraid this thread is dying.... I haven't been on in ages myself, so is there a new thread people have moved on to? 

how is everyone doing? where is everyone at in their "journey"?


----------



## No Doubt

LOL Jessesgirl. I didn't even know I was still subscribed to this thread. If there is another one, I don't know about it. I've mainly been sticking to my journal and the ones I stalk cause a few select members have dominated the discussion forums and it's always so negative.

Things are good with me, coming out of O into the tww. How are things with you?


----------



## Jessesgirl

I am good. We are pretty close this cycle. I am 2 dpiui and have my fingers crossed. This was the first month with 2 follicles. The month before we never did the iui (no follies). Do this of officially my 3rd iui. I am trying to stay upbeat and not go crazy during the wait. It helps that we are really busy. We just moved and I am also helping my mom with a new business she is starting so it all keeps me busy in my time outside regular work. 

I just have a funny feeling this might be the month. Which probably just means I will over invest in it emotional and be triple devastated if it doesn't work but for now I am happy. 

If this iui doesn't work our doctor wants to look at "more aggressive options" I don't know exactly what that means yet as far as ivf or something else. But time will tell hopefully this is it!! 

So that is what is new with me.


----------



## No Doubt

Fxd this is it for you Jun and you don't have to try "more aggressive" treatment!


----------



## Jessesgirl

Fingers Crossed for you too No Doubt. We can wait this one out together....


----------



## Jessesgirl

Hey No Doubt... How did you tww end. I got another BFN...:( 

I called the Dr and went for the obligatory bloodwork, we discussed options and he told me that we are canidates for IVF because of our unique situation. My husband (who would kill me if he knew i posted here) has moderate to sever ED so BDing is not always possible and often the IUI is the only chance we have in a month. So after a relativley brief chat about options (IUI with Injectibles, or moving on to IVF) I am left with the distict feeling that the DR thinks we should move on to IVF. he even told me that 75% of people that IUI will work for, it will work in the first 2 months. WHAT!!! were on cycle 4 (iui3 due to a cylce i didn't responde at all) so what kind of chance does that give me!!!

anyway, the next day we go in for an appointment to discuss in detail and make a decision. and he seemed to have totally changed his tune, just saying he thinks another iui is best. Don't get me wrong, I am not eager to go to IVF with the cost and how hard it is on your body. but is just seemed like he totoally changed his opinion from the previous day. 

so long story, shorter than it could be we have decided to do 1 more IUI with Injectables and then we will move to IVF. 

I didn't take any of this very well, (first adjusting to the idea of IVF -a and a much stronger chance of success thinking "oh maybe just one more month and we will finally be PG", digging around for where we would come up with $4000 Plus the cost of medicine, and then having to quickly adjust to the IUI Idea at the office) and I embaressingly cried at the DR office. I have NEVER done that. and I don't want to do it again, but just thinking about it all makes me want to cry right now!! 

oh and just to make things even more upsetting he told me that in younger women with PCOS OHSS is a big risk, so if we do move to IVF next month we do one cycle for the egg retrieval and then they freeze the embryos and then allow the body to recover then then to the embryo transfer the following month. so we just have to wait even longer.... I am sort of being a downer, so I don't continue on my little rant... but I have had a lot happen in a short time frame. and as much as I love my husband, he doesn't seem to understand understand the way my mind works regarding all of this. :) 

thanks to all the virtual friends out there. and good luck to you all.


----------



## No Doubt

I'm sorry about the bfn hun. Maybe the iui with injectable will work. Have you been doing injectables? Sorry, I can remember, but if you guys think ivf is best then maybe you guys should just listen to yourself and go with that option. The doctors can only tell you so much about yourself. At some point you have to trust you. If you do go with ivf tell them you don't want to wait. OHSS sucks, but you'll live through it. If you don't mind the waiting an extra month, then wait.

I'm actually still in my tww, so we shall see shortly what's going to happen. Starting to get some cramps, but still staying positive. Have had a few different things happen to me this cycle that don't usually happen. Keep me posted.


----------



## Jessesgirl

ok even though this thread is practically dead I just need to update those who might be following. I got a faint BFP this morning 13dpiui (first cycle with injectibles, and accupuncture). I go for my blood test tomorrow, and am trying really hard not to get excited until it is confirmed. I think i might go an get more tests today. Part of me thinks the test was broken or something... the other part of me is so happy because I have NEVER had a positive test before.

how is everyone? i am itching to find out where everyone is at.


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats hun! Make sure you keep us updated!


----------

